#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-30
<Kosava> https://code.google.com/p/sunflower-fm/
<dbm> Pozdrav
<maletaski> pozz
<Packe> Pomoc od Ubuntu zajednice.
<maletaski> reci šta te muči?
<Packe> Hocu da uradim resize particije, pa mi treba pomoc.
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> koja particija
<Packe> Probao sam sa Gpartition ili vec kojim programom ali mi ne da da pristupim particiji.
<Packe> Ona na kojoj se nalazi Ubuntu.
<maletaski> nemožeš tako
<maletaski> moraš sa live diskom
<maletaski> ili sa live gparted
<Packe> Ili?
<maletaski> nemože da menja particije koje su u upotrebi
<Packe> Mogu li onda da uradim kao u W7 sa Acronisom, backup?
<maletaski> uh neznam oko beckupa ništa
<maletaski> jer ne koristim to
<maletaski> ali za resize evo ti link:    http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<maletaski> skineš live gparted
<maletaski> narežeš
<maletaski> i digneš sistem sa njega
<maletaski> onda možeš da menjaš particije
<maletaski> ali obavezno uradi backup
<Packe> Treba da instaliram W7 zbog Polar sata a ne radi mi se ponovno podesavanje Ubuntua.
<maletaski> da nebude posle belaja :D
<maletaski> pa imaš dosta alata za beckup
<maletaski> kako se snalaziš sa engleskim?
<Packe> Instalirao sam Simple backup ali mi je pokazao '' samo'' 170MB backup-a.
<maletaski> pa dobro
<maletaski> zavisi Å¡ta si sve beckupovo
<Packe> Razumem i citam engleski.
<Packe> Uradio bih ako je moguce, ceo backup sistema.
<maletaski> inače prilikom beckupa svi alati rade compresiju podataka
<maletaski> evo pročitaj onda ovo :    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<maletaski> ovde ti je objašnjen kompletan beckup sistema
<maletaski> i restore takođe
<Packe> Hvala.
<maletaski> np
<Ddpbf> Anpu:
<Ddpbf> пинг
<Anpu> izvolte Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> кад прије
<Ddpbf> фф 7
<Beretta021> au
<Beretta021> odavno
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> 5 presao u beta
<Beretta021> 6 u aurora
<Beretta021> 7 nocni
<Beretta021> :D
<Ddpbf> одавно је теби 3 дана
<Ddpbf> мали па јес нормалан
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> [21:33] <vexati0n> i moved on to Gnome 3... I couldn't handle all the disorganization and kinda-sometimes-functional stuff in Unity.
<Beretta021> pa sad
<Beretta021> meni se cini vise
<Beretta021> :D
<crax0> hai
<Beretta021> djesi
<crax0> evo :)
<crax0> sta ima ?
<Beretta021> bleja kao i obicno
<crax0> ;>
<crax0> lepo , probao ko Fedoru 15 ?
<Beretta021> slabo
<crax0> Jos uvek volis archbang :)
<Beretta021> cist Arch
<Beretta021> :)
<crax0> ye
<crax0> dobar je i bang
<crax0> cini mi se da kad sam prosli put svadjao razgovor je bio obrnut :)
<crax0> ja nahvalio arch
<crax0> a neko drugi bang
<Beretta021> :P
<Ddpbf> Beretta021: откуд ти на аб?
<crax0> upravo to
<Beretta021> a?
<Beretta021> nisam ja na ab
<Ddpbf> па био си
<crax0> ovo arabijski ?
<Beretta021> kad?
<Ddpbf> арчбенг
<Beretta021> nisam nikad
<Beretta021> imam ga na disku
<Beretta021> ali ga nikad nisam narezao
<Beretta021> kamoli bio
<Beretta021> bbl
<Ddpbf> па то ти је арч обични
<Ddpbf> само имају лајв цд
<Ddpbf> и има срипта за инсталацију
<Ddpbf> кошава је код њих на форуму
<Ddpbf> :)
<Kosava> To je čist arch samo live ;)
<Ddpbf> има ликсде
<Ddpbf> у ствари са дје опт опенсбокс
<Kosava> Ddpbf: openbox
<Kosava> sa tint2 panelom
<Ddpbf> да
<Ddpbf> знам да је једнов ријеме био ликсде
<Kosava> inače postoji još jedan distro sličan archbangu kažu da je brži od ab
<Kosava> zove se ctkarch :)
<Ddpbf> који?
<Ddpbf> пс постоји канал #archbang
<Kosava> francuski je distro ali napravili su verziju na engleskom stvarno je brz a manje memorije zauzima
<Ddpbf> webmasteryoda: још се ниси надоградио на кјоду?
<Kosava> http://ctkarch.org/
<Kosava> http://ctkarch.org/download/0.7/shot.jpg
<Ddpbf> sudo pacman -Syu
<webmasteryoda> e
<webmasteryoda> axaxaxax
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ovih dana bas menjam distroe.... ne mogu da se smirim
<webmasteryoda> par dana sam vozio F15
<webmasteryoda> sad sam na archu
<webmasteryoda> openbox
<crax0> archbang <3
<Kosava> tako sam i ja radio non stop sam menjao distroe... ne vodi ničemu ja sam izabrao drugačiju šemu...
<webmasteryoda> iskreno, grafika mi je najveci problem
<webmasteryoda> ati me zeza
<webmasteryoda> da sam znao uzeo bih laptop sa nvidiom
<webmasteryoda> a trebao sam znati
<webmasteryoda> ali nisam... :D
<Kosava> arch koristim uvek ali... svaki poznatiji linux kada izađe ubuntu, mandriva, fedora, suse... itd itd sve dobre stvari koje taj distro sadrži ja prebacim na arch... ikonice, fontconfig, panel, razne postavke sve što mi se dopadne kod nekog distroa ja to sve prebacim
<Kosava> tako da mi je uvek aktivan unetbootin ili virtualbox :D
<webmasteryoda> xexexe...... pa dobro... moglo bi se reci da to i ja radim
<webmasteryoda> ali ja non stop menjam DE
<webmasteryoda> ne mogu da se skrasim
<webmasteryoda> moram da koristim propriatory ati
<webmasteryoda> a kubuntu nesto ne radi kako treba sa njim
<webmasteryoda> u poslednje vreme
<webmasteryoda> gnome 2 je radio odlicno
<webmasteryoda> dok gnome 3 uopste ne radi
<webmasteryoda> a openbox radi ko zmaj
<webmasteryoda> tako da sam na njemu
<crax0> ah
<crax0> dobar je openbo
<crax0> x
<crax0> nego znate ono
<crax0> http://mibpaste.com/m4gLpA
<crax0> ;>
<Kosava> ja sam na openboxu trenutno već duže vreme podesio sam prečice na tastaturi i sa komandama na tastaturi otvaram programe...
<webmasteryoda> ja jos uvek nisam podesio precice
<webmasteryoda> ali zato sve radi
<webmasteryoda> extra
<webmasteryoda> doduse nekada mi se desi da neki program preuzme gtk3 od gnoma
<Kosava> preporučujem ti da installiraš onda obkey
<webmasteryoda> koji mi je instaliran pored njega
<Kosava> sa njim češ lako podesiti prečive
<Kosava> *prečice
<webmasteryoda> onda cu pogledati veceras
<webmasteryoda> thx
<Kosava> kod mene je win + f - fajl menadžer win + b - browser itd itd...
<Kosava> mnogo ubrzaš posao kada imaš te prečice...
<webmasteryoda> znam.... bas cu gledati da ih podesim
<Kosava> Nego jel neko zna kako da dodam neke nove "reči" u onaj dodataka za OOo (libreoffice) što proverava pravopis
<Kosava> Trenutno prepisujem jednu knjigu i ima reči koje nisu u bazi podataka za proveru pravopisa...
<Ddpbf> хунспел?
<Ddpbf> или аспел?
<Kosava> e sad Ddpbf ne znam koji je ali ja bi dodao ili nebi ja to dirao nego bi samo dao spisak reči koje su izlistane pogrešno a nema ih u tim rečnicima...
<Ddpbf> ааа мислиш на додатак
<Ddpbf> http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Spellcheck_and_Thesaurus.html#1.4.Add A Word|outline
<Kosava> da spellcheck
<Kosava> skupio sam određeni broj reči i da se baza obogati...
<Kosava> znam da popac je radio na tome kontaktirao sam ga ali kaže da više ne radi na tome...
<Ddpbf> хм
<Ddpbf> има горан ракић
<Ddpbf> он је правио пакет за аспел
<Ddpbf> ал сад не знам шта је
<Ddpbf> то има за неке језике по 10 000
<Kosava> Poslao sam mu mail al nije odgovorio
<Ddpbf> говорника а нас 12 милиона и немамо
<Ddpbf> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=18949
<Kosava> čisto sam hteo da se malo rečnik obogati jer me nervira reč je ispravna a on je podvuče...
<Ddpbf> jedino u auru ima
<Ddpbf> видјећу ја кад се појави на убунту-рс
<Ddpbf> да га наватамо
<Kosava> važi javi ako dođe
<Ddpbf> задњи пут ажуриран у новембру 2005
<Kosava> zaista je out of date...
<Ddpbf> па и није толико
<Kosava> inače na ovo sam ja mislio ali ne radi stranica... http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/dict-sr
<Ddpbf> он је ставио 140 000
<Ddpbf> ма да
<Ddpbf> али тај додатак корсити
<Ddpbf> као позадину аспел-рс или хунспел-рс
<Ddpbf> или мајспел-рс
<Kosava> aha cool nisam to znao...
<Ddpbf> нешто од то троје а све пакете прави ракић
<Ddpbf> :)
<Kosava> ja dok ispišem ove knjige koje imam biće tu i 1000 novih reči...
<Kosava> no ja ću i stavljat u jedan poseban fajl tako da se lakše doda...
<Ddpbf> myspell-rs
<Ddpbf> то је оно што тебе занима
<Kosava> moguće meni je bitno samo što manje crvenih podvučenih stvari ima, podvučeno treba da bude kada je reč pogrešno iskucana :D
<Ddpbf> [23:36] <grendal-prime> ok this is making me crazy!  Isnt there a voice recognition system that runs on linux that is...reasonable
<Ddpbf> :>
<Kosava> postoji simon :D
<Kosava> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/simon+%28Speech+Interaction+Daemon%29?content=73815
<Kosava> cool stvar npr. ka
<Kosava> kažeš u mikrofon firefox on će ti otvori firefox :D
<Kosava> ja sam se jednom zezao sa tim nije loše :D
<Kosava> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_9ImaiOISs
<Ddpbf> супер
<Kosava> pogledaj youtube link Å¡to sam stavio ;)
<Ddpbf> gledma
<Kosava> Dobra stvar je što program možeš ti da "naučiš" kako da ti služi :D
<Ddpbf> шта је подразумијевани ирц клијент на убунтуу
<Ddpbf> брзоооооо
<Kosava> konversation
<Ddpbf> хм
<Ddpbf> није
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> није ни на кубунтуу
<Ddpbf> квасел је тамо
<Ddpbf> срамота
<Ddpbf> :(
<Kosava> Å¡to sramota :D
<Ddpbf> pa nema konverzacije na kubuntuu
<Ddpbf> мора да се накнадно инсталира
<Kosava> heh
<Kosava> bilo je jedno vreme kritično sa konversationom
<Kosava> jako mnogo je cpu radio
<Kosava> od tada ga ne korisitm...
<Kosava> možda su opravili to ne znam...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-31
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<Kosava> Jel zna neko kako na linuxu da gledam ovaj video http://www.crochef.com/index.php?page=recepti&id=1269
<johonunu> Ima li nekog od Arch-evaca koji bi mogao da mi pomogne? Ne uspevam da dodam u Archov grub, Kubuntu 11.04, koji je bio instaliran pre! Da li neko zna kako ili bar nekako da me uputi, posto mi wiki nije puno pomogao ?
 * Githzerai došo. Drž gaće sad.
<Kosava> http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/
<Ddpbf> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/ivanka-hits-the-road/
<Ddpbf> одлично
<Ddpbf> ова је одговорна за тапет са хемороидима
<crax0> z
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-01
<Ddpbf> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-KutFM-ovi-paketi-za-Ubuntu-dostupni
<brok> zdravo svima
<brok> da li zna neko kako iz Xubuntua ide na network da bih dosao do svih umrezenih
<brok> na Ubuntuu ide se na Place i na networ pa se otvori ali u Xfc-u ne mogu nikako to da provalim
<brok> ima li mi pomoci oko ovoga kako u Xubuntuu dojem do network managera da bih dosao do svih umrezenih racunara
<promis> ček da upalim mašinu
<brok> ajd druze Promis
<promis> u već je upaljena :)
<promis> ja zaboravio
<Githzerai> brok: zar nemaš mrežna mesta u Thunaru?
<brok> ubi se trazeci i ne nadjoh
<brok> sta je to Thunaru?
<brok> nemam iskustva u Xfce-u
<promis> a jel imaš ti tu sambu i sve to nameštenu?
<promis> ili šta već koristiš?
<brok> oreko SAMBE
<brok> preko
<brok> vidi se sve sa drugih racunara
<brok> sa Ubuntua ili MInta\
<Githzerai> brok: Thunar je menadžer fajlova u XFCEu. Alt+F2 i kucaš thunar ;)
<promis> imaš ovaj žigolo
<promis> gigolo
<promis> on služi da se mountuju šarticije i udaljeni fajl sistemi
<promis> ako znaš adrese
<promis> možeš da probaš snjm
<Githzerai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<promis> ili u thunaru ono kako beše: smb:///
<brok> evo ga to je to
<brok> nasao sam Network File Manager
<brok> to mi je trebalo
<brok> HVALA drugarai
<brok> Veliko HVALA
<brok> jel ima negde clanak na komuni u Xubuntuu
<brok> o ovim i slicnim stvarima
<brok> kuca se isto Alt F2 i gigolo
<promis> ja mislim da nne radi ta prečica
<promis> možeš da pokreneš: accessories>run program
<brok> da sada sam video
<brok> izbi mi oci
<brok> dobro je
<brok> inece Promis
<brok> secas se teme o ustedi energije za netbook
<promis> onko
<promis> na ovom natty bulja je kernel za usb wifi
<brok> sa Ubuntuom nisam bio ni malo zadovoljan, ali sa Xubuntuom 11.04 nemam sta da zamerim
<brok> ide autonomija baterije i do 6 sati
<promis> kuul
<brok> jesi probao Xubuntu 11.04
<promis> naravno
<brok> ako nisi probaj ga, neces se pokajati
<promis> koristim da paralelno,
<promis> baš sam juče ceo dan radio u njemu
<brok> a na glavnoj masini mi je 10.04.2
<promis> ima bagove
<brok> i prbao sam novu Fedoru sa Gnome 3
<brok> ali live
<brok> radi kao zmaj
<promis> xkb applet mi je zauzimao 190MB
<promis> pa sam ga isključio
<brok> jesi probao Fedoru 15
<brok> radi kao zmaj
<promis> jok
<promis> ne prčim ja te redhat
<brok> moram da nadjem 10 GB prostora pa da je instaliram pored 10.04.2
<brok> sto
<brok> Linux ko Linux
<brok> :)
<promis> mrzime da ih učim
<brok> ih ti ako ga ne znas ne znam ko ga zna
<brok> sve je dosta slicno
<promis> slično da
<promis> ali nije isto
<promis> a to slično treba da se uči
<brok> dosta puta sam se pitao odakle ti toliko znanja za Ubuntu
<brok> skole u Srbiji koliko znam jos nema
<promis> pazi uspeo sam u centosu da podesi mrežu itd iz konzole
<brok> svaka cast
<promis> ali je potpuno drukčije podešavanje
<brok> nije to bas ni jednostavno
<promis> i lokacije
<brok> koristio sam kratko CentOS
<brok> samo da nema problema sa drajverima ja bih bez ikakvog razmisljanja presao na Debian 6
<brok> najstameniji distro
<brok> jel ga ti bese ganjas Promis
<promis> debiana
<promis> ma jok
<promis> ja samo *ubuntu
<brok> odakle to meni da si i na njemu
<brok> smeo sam da se kladim
<promis> pa imam ga u vboxu
<brok> aha
<brok> mada to nije to
<promis> poslednje Å¡to asm radio je instalacija samo potrebnih paketa preko mini iso
<promis> i to je kuul
<promis> napravio sam sad sistem za usb flash
<brok> ja sam ga imao u VMwareu
<promis> sa par aplikacija koje mi treba
<brok> i obrisao ga slucajno
<brok> koji sistem, ne razumem
<promis> ubuntu
<brok> svoj?
<brok> aha
<promis> instaliraš mini ubuntu
<promis> pa mu onda dodaš samo ono što ti treba
<brok> da se buta sa USB-a ili?
<promis> stavio asm ga na usb
<promis> posle
<promis> ali sam ga pravio u vbox
<brok> a jel ima opcija da cuva izmene kao Puppy
<brok> na USB-u
<promis> nije frugal, nego je naiv
<promis> natieve
<promis> native
<brok> aha
<promis> klasična
<promis> kao na hard
<brok> jesi probao novi Puppy
<promis> 525
<brok> ovaj
<brok> kako bese neki dan je izasao
<promis> to nisam
<brok> za stariji HW
<promis> poslednji je 525 koji sam korsitio
<brok> ja jesam, radi odlicno na masini od 450 MHz
<brok> to je taj samo tren
<promis> koliko vidim 525 je i dalje aktuelan
<brok> Puppy Linux 5.1.2 "Wary"
<brok> na Wary verziju sam mislio
<Githzerai> Wary i Lucid Puppy su dve varijante
<brok> ona je specijalizovana za stariji HW
<brok> znam zato ga i pominjem
<brok> proterao sam ga na maoroj masini CPU 450 MHz
<brok> i radi kao zmaj
<promis> nisam nikad wario
<Githzerai> samo zavarivao :)
<promis> 11.04 baguje u vboxu
<promis> riknjava mu gnome-settings-daemon
<radak> pozz
<radak> Moze li na ubuntu gnome3?
<radak> mislim da bude samo sa gnome 3
<radak> bez unity
<Githzerai> radak: ima ppa riznica, pisano na forumu
<radak> ubacio sam to
<Githzerai> ok, i di je problem
<Githzerai> ?
<radak> ali ne dobijam gnome 3 , onako kako treba da izgleda
<radak> nemam uredjivac prozora
<Githzerai> hm, velika je verovatnoća da i nećeš nikad dobiti na Ubuntuu
<radak> sve nekako jadno
<radak> zato pitam
<Githzerai> obzirom da Ubuntu stavlja svoje zakre na maltene sve od Gnoma
<Githzerai> jesi probao F15?
<Githzerai> nema boljeg G3 od toga
<radak> a ne moze od pocetka, na neko minimal instal da se nabaci samo gnome 3
<Githzerai> pazi, problem je u osnovnim bibliotekama
<radak> jasno mi je sad
<Githzerai> recimo, ubuntu ima krpljenj glib
<radak> samo mi je trebao dokaz
<radak> fedora i arch samo 5+ za gnome 3
<Githzerai> oni čak toliko krpe za potrebe Gnoma/Unityja da neretko zeznu nešto u KDEu zbog toga :)
<radak> okusio sam to
<radak> hvala,na pojasnjenju
<radak> uopste nemam shell ekstenzije
<radak> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/18
<radak> ovde sam dobio nesto
<radak> uspio sam ga potjerati
<brok> radak> fedora i arch samo 5+ za gnome 3
<brok> kako lezi G3 na Archu
<radak> imam instalirano vec
<brok> ona dolazi sa dvojkom
<brok> jel tako
<radak> ovo me interesovalo
<brok> jel komplikovano
<brok> uraditi update na G3
<radak> ne znam sta da ti kazem
<radak> jesi li ikad instalirao arch
<brok> jel imas iskustva u vezi instaliranja Archa
<radak> imas na wiki od archa
<brok> imam jedno pitanje
<brok> znam da ima ali ovo ne pise
<brok> oces da cujes
<radak> reci
<radak> dodje sa pulseom odma sto mi odgovara
<brok> kada se odredjuju koji paketi da budu instalirani
<brok> sta se klika, koje dugme
<brok> jel znas na sta mislim
<radak> mislis na svjezu instalaciju
<brok> i ma recimo makefile
<brok> koje nije cekirano
<brok> da na svezu
<brok> sta da kliknem da bih ga cekirao
<radak> kao sezove taj korak
<brok> ima base
<radak> imas ono base i base devel
<radak> jel to mislis
<brok> jeste tako je
<brok> u base devel-u
<radak> i kako se odredjuje koji ces paket
<brok> kada kliknem nesto sto bih dodao
<radak> sa space
<brok> sta koristim
<brok> aha
<radak> i strelica dole za dalje
<brok> ja udarao Eneter
<radak> pise ti sve
<brok> ok to znam
<radak> samo citaj
<brok> samo da se setim ima jos nesto
<brok> eh da
<brok> da li je potrebno obavezno uneti IP
<brok> DHCP
<radak> kakvu konekciju imas
<brok> i sve parametre u vezi Interneta
<brok> kablovsku
<brok> sbb
<radak> ne znam kako je na sbb
<brok> i jos jedno pitanje dok imam na umu
<radak> ja imam mtel
<brok> koji GRUB koristi Arch
<radak> nista ne diram
<radak> grub
<radak> 1
<brok> i jesi zadavao rucno
<brok> ok
<radak> ako je 1
<brok> znas zasto te pitam za GRUB
<radak> za dual boot
<brok> jel bi mogao da ide Arch posle Xubuntua
<radak> jel to
<brok> za triple boot
<brok> imam i W7
<radak> moze
<brok> sada imam na ovoj masini Xubuntu i W7 i planiram da instaliram Arch
<brok> ok
<brok> a koja je verzija GRUB-a
<radak> ali meni je lakse da koristim xubuntu grub
<brok> dvojka?
<radak> on ima grub 2
<brok> sto
<radak> ne moram nista rucno da podesavam
<radak> dovoljno je da ubacim live cd poslije instalacije
<brok> pa sta bih imao da podesavam ako imam instaliran Xubuntu i Windows 7
<radak> i reinstaliram grub
<brok> u dulabootu
<brok> sada
<radak> pa kazes da hoces triple
<brok> ja napisah
<brok> nisi video
<radak> moguce
<brok> znaci imam Xubuntu i W7
<brok> i hteo bih da dodam Arch
<radak> imas li particiju za arch
<brok> wnemam sada formiracu
<brok> nisam sada kuci van sam
<brok> sa netbookom
<brok> na njega i hocu i Arch
<brok> dovoljno 10 GB
<radak> znaci win, xubuntu i arch hoces
<brok> tako je
<brok> samo sto ova prva dva vec imam instalirana
<radak> pa dobro sam ti govorio
<brok> znaci mora da se sa live Xubuntuom vrati GRUB
<radak> na tu odvojenu instaliras arch, samo dobro pazi na particiji
<radak> particije
<brok> na sta da pazim konkretno
<brok> aha ok ok
<radak> pa da ne odredis neku drugu
<brok> da da znam
<brok> videcu koji je sda
<radak> instaliras ga
<brok> ne sada
<brok> ovih dana
<brok> da te pitam jos nesto
<brok> jesi instalirao F15
<radak> hoces da ti objesnim sad ili kad biudes instalirao
<brok> moze sto da ne
<brok> znas kako bi moglo
<brok> posto imam vise racunara
<radak> :)
<brok> mogli bi da budemo u vezi
<radak> kad ga instaliras
<brok> dok instaliram
<brok> recimo na skzpe
<brok> skype
<radak> ako budem u to vrjeme slobodan
<brok> tebi je isto korisnicko kao i na komuni
<radak> da
<brok> vazi kontaktiracu te
<radak> mislis forumu
<brok> kako ti je skype name
<brok> moje je broker53
<radak> radak.ljubomir
<brok> ok
<brok> samo da ga stratujem da te odmah ubacim
<brok> imas mikrofon
<radak> imam al ne radi sad
<radak> pokidao sam zicu
<radak> imacu za koji dan
<brok> odlicno
<radak> ako bude podrebno snacicu se
<radak> sta si za fedoru htio da pitas
<brok> na drugoj, glavnom kucnom desktopu pored Ubuntua 10.04.2 i Windows 7 bih je instalirao
<brok> isto triple boot
<brok> oa koji grub koristi F15
<brok> dodao sam te na skype
<radak> isto kao arch
<brok> ok
<brok> dobro F15 je jednostavan za instalirati
<radak> namam ga sad na ubuntu instaliranog
<brok> e samo ovo
<brok> za Arch dovoljno je 10 GB
<brok> da odvojim
<radak> ubice me ovi sa ubuntua
<brok> sto
<radak> sta ces da radis sa njim
<brok> a inace upoznacemo se u julu mesecu
<brok> dolazim da DebianDay
<brok> 24. jula
<brok> kako mislis sta cu da radim
<brok> sa cim
<radak> ok, tu sam
<brok> sa distribucijama
<radak> sa archom
<radak> mislim za sta ti sluzi
<brok> pa volim Linuxe a ne bih da se zatvaram samo sa jednom distribucjiom
<brok> za sve i svasta
<brok> obican korisnik
<brok> koji voli koncept Linuxa i otvorenog koda
<brok> GPL
<brok> ili GNU
<brok> jel dolazis na MC
<radak> nemoj da to poslije bude zao sto si mu tako malo dao, jedino ako imas particiju za skladistenje
<brok> MyCity
<radak> ne
<brok> mislis da mu dam i home
<brok> pa da znas da imas pravo
<radak> ma ne
<brok> imam hard 250 GB
<brok> nego
<radak> mislim dosta ti je to
<brok> dosta je kada biju
<brok> :)
<brok> vidi, ja netbook koristim kaad sam van kuce
<radak> ali ja ne volim skucenost
<brok> znaci u kuci ga ne koristim
<brok> pa ne volim ni ja
<brok> zato i necu da se ogranicavam samo sa jednom distribucijom
<brok> radim na Linuxima 4 godine
<brok> a radio samo na dve distribucije
<radak> pazi, ja imam ovih dana, previse slobodnog vremena
<brok> ako racunas live Puppy sa tri
<brok> Ubuntu, PCLinuxOS i Puppy
<radak> ne znam sta cu od sebe, pa probam svasta, iz dosade
<radak> ali uvjek me jedna vuce
<brok> nije to iz dosade, barem kod mene, nego avanturisticki duh
<brok> znas sta sve imam na virtelnim masinama
<brok> to je tek za prcu
<brok> iam i BeOS
<brok> FreeBSD
<brok> Hurd
<brok> i dosta Linux distroa
<brok> avanurista
<brok> :)\
<brok> dobro slazem se, ima jedna glavna distribucija u kojoj radis a usput ucis i o drugim
<brok> vazi cujemo se Radak, i hvala ti
<radak> nema na cemu
<radak> z
<radak> na emathy, ne mogu da vidim listu kontakta
<radak> desava li se kome to
<radak> ne znam ko je sad online
<Vlade> pozz :)
<Vlade> imam pitanje, ako je neko tu
 * Vlade slapa Beretu
<Vlade> sta treba da instaliram da bih pristupio ubuntu sa drugog kompa
<Vlade> preko putty
<Vlade> ipak sam se snasao na forumu :)
<Githzerai> Vlade: čemu Putty? sa kog OSa pristupaš Ubuntuu?
<Vlade> opet ja :P
<Vlade> muke samnom i ubuntu
<Githzerai> [18:58] <Githzerai> Vlade: čemu Putty? sa kog OSa pristupaš Ubuntuu?
<Vlade> xp-a
<Vlade> ubuntu treba da mi bude kao neki server
<Vlade> imam vec jedan, ali je los komp
<Vlade> pa sam instalirao na drugom racunaru novi ubuntu
<Vlade> :/
<Githzerai> OK, znaš kako da podesiš openssh server?
<Vlade> pa ja sam kao nesto instalirao
<Vlade> i pristupam mu sa tog xp-a
<Vlade> jeste nesto sporo, ali radi
<Githzerai> u principutreba ti server, statička IP i ključevi
<Vlade> staticku ip mogu da napravim u ruteru
<Vlade> vezem ip za njegovu mac adresu?
<Githzerai> ček, pa ti zapravo imaš lokalnu mrežu?
<Vlade> da da
<Githzerai> pa da ne misliš da je ssh onda blagi overkill? :)
<Githzerai> podesi lepo Samab deljenje
<Githzerai> *Samba
<Vlade> u prevodu? :D
<Vlade> problem sto ovaj komp gde je ubuntu nema monitor
<Githzerai> nebitno
<Vlade> pa zato preko putty ulazim
<Githzerai> zašta bi koristio taj server?
<Vlade> neki kao irc server
<Vlade> psybnc, eggdrop
<Githzerai> aha, mislio sam da je za prosto deljenje fajlova
<Githzerai> imaš dinamičku ili ststičku IP?
<Vlade> sbb internet
<Vlade> trebalo bi da je dinamicka
<Vlade> ali je uvek ista
<Vlade> imam no-ip
<Vlade> samo treba da podesim i instaliram
<Vlade> vec mesec i vise mi je ista adresa :/
<Githzerai> ok, uvek možeš i DyDNS da postaviš/podesiš
<Vlade> mislim da je brat nesto pravio oko toga
<Githzerai> otvoriš samo odgovarajući port za SSH na ruteru i to bi trebalo da je ro
<Vlade> za neki drug komp
<Vlade> da da
<Vlade> nego
<Vlade> sad me zezaju kompajleri neki
<Vlade> za ove programe sto treba da instaliram
<Githzerai> zašta kompajleri?
<Githzerai> kaki kompajleri? :)
<Githzerai> nema paketa?
<Vlade> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details.
<Githzerai> aman, zašta? :)
<Vlade> sBNC
<Vlade> :D
<Vlade> da li ce raditi ako ja prekopiram sa druge masine ceo folder?
<Githzerai> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sbnc
<Githzerai> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sbnc
<Vlade> gledam sad to, samo ako se snadjem sta treba :D
<Githzerai> ne treba ti ništa, upotrebi paket menadžer i instaliraj sbc
<Githzerai> *scnc
<Githzerai> a bre, sbnc
<Vlade> evo, instaliram
<Githzerai> PAzi, PREPORUČENO je i POŽELJNO koristiti menadžer paketa umesto ručnog kompajliranja istih
<Githzerai> kompajliranje tek kao krajnji izbor
<Vlade> na proslom kompu sam to rucno sve :/
<Vlade> pricali su mi sta da radim
<Vlade> a najgore sto ne znam kako
<Githzerai> pa ko god da ti je pričao je neko ko se nogo pravi pametan :)
<Vlade> hahaha
<Vlade> a sve smo isli preko putty
<Vlade> posto sam taj komp nosio u porktovlje i nije imao monitor
<Githzerai> ne znam zašto bi uopšte kompajlirao nešto što novu verziju nije videlo bar godinu dana
<Vlade> a ne znam ja oko toga
<Vlade> nego, instalirao sam ovo
<Vlade> kako sad da ga nadjem i startujem :s
<Githzerai> nisam se igrao sa ovim, ali /usr/sbin/sbnc je do paketa
<Githzerai> dakle izvršni fajl je sbnc
<Githzerai> (to je naredba za terminal)
<Githzerai> oko podešavanja čekaj nekog ko se igrao ili konsultuj dokumentaciju
<Vlade> beretu cu ja da nahvatam
<Vlade> hvala tebi :)
<Githzerai> np
<Nicknamer> pozdrav
<Nicknamer> imam pitanje...
<Githzerai> svi imamo :)
<Nicknamer> ne mogu da izbrisem .trash-1000 folder iz Win-a
<Nicknamer> postovanje, gospodine Githzerai ;)
<Githzerai> pzdrav Nicknamer
<Githzerai> proveri dozvole
<Nicknamer> proverio sve
<Nicknamer> ni kao admin ne mogu
<Githzerai> brišeš iz winowsa ili iz linuksa?
<Nicknamer> iz windowsa
<Githzerai> koje su mu tačno dozvole?
<Nicknamer> You'll need to provide administrator permission to delete the folder
<Nicknamer> continue
<Githzerai> prijavi se kao administrator, onda mora
<Githzerai> BTW jel koristiš Wubi ili?
<Nicknamer> i opet pise You'll need permission to perform this action
<maletaski> hi Githzerai
<Nicknamer> ma jok, linux sam ostavio za neka srecnija vremena
<Githzerai> z sale
<Nicknamer> čist win 7
<Githzerai> E jbg, onda ne mogu da ti pomognem :)
<Nicknamer> ali ovo mi je zaostavstina iz linuxa, i nikako da se resim folderra :S
<Githzerai> Upotrebi live disk bilo koje distribucije i obriši zu fasciklu
<Nicknamer> sad cu probam
<Nicknamer> btw jel neko eksperimentisao ovde sa mac osx 86bit?
<Githzerai> 86bit ? :D
<maletaski> lol
<Nicknamer> 32
<Nicknamer> ok, ok, zna se na sta sam mislio :)
<Githzerai> mislim da zadnji OSXovi imaju samo 64bit verzije
<Nicknamer> ovo su verzije za ne-macintosh racunare
<Nicknamer> www.osx86project.org
<Nicknamer> tipa ja bih na svom aceru mogao da instaliram mac osx 10.7, pod uslovom da imam odgovarajući chipset
<Nicknamer> odoh da probam to sa live cd
<Githzerai> Брате, не знам чему то?
<Nicknamer> zasto da ne
<Githzerai> Мек је добар само на Мекинтошу, то се одувек знало
<Nicknamer> sta znam, jedan poznanik je ovako instalirao Mac na svom PC-u i kaze da je prezadovoljan
<Nicknamer> samo treba da nadjes koja verzija odgovara tvom kompu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-02
<promis> Baguje gimp u Xubuntu
<promis> što ga duže koristim, sve više bagova pronalazim
<promis> hehe, ladno xcreensaver baguje gimp
<promis> ako neko ima problema, samo ubijete ga
<promis> Što volim kad dobiem email da je bug koji sam prijavio rešen :)
 * Beretta021 ne prijavljuje bagove
<Beretta021> dovoljno imam spama
<Ddpbf> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ibogdmfcedjcmnjlfhbnfhofdhjnkcjm?hl=en#
<Ddpbf> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jlmhakjgfcifidaaichkfplodeljkmpn?hl=en#
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-03
<Githzerai> OK, ljudi, kako vam radi nova pretraga foruma?
 * Githzerai vidi koliko ljudi koriste pretragu :)
<radak> preciznija
<radak> sad i ja mogu naci nesto
<Githzerai> bar neko :D
<radak> :)
<acinic> poz
<acinic>  :)
<Beretta021> djes
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-04
<crax0> pozz
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-05
<webmasteryoda> cao ljudi
<webmasteryoda> imal zivih
<dungodung> uvek
<promis> ono
<webmasteryoda> promise
<webmasteryoda> jesi tu
<webmasteryoda> promis ...
<webmasteryoda> :D
<liti> dobro vece
<promis> ;eve
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/category/vesti/
<Githzerai> Å¡ta je bre ovo???
<Githzerai> niko ne glasa kad treba :D
<promis> Sine, ja na sajt idem jednom godišnje
<promis> ili kad me ti nateraš
<promis> Al su nagrnuli K momci
<promis> dao sam glas G-u
<radak> instalirao sam wine
<radak> i sad mi difoltno podeseno da mi win programi otvaraju
<radak> gnome 3
<radak> ne mogu da to uklonim
<radak> text mi otvara notped
<maletaski> -join #ubuntu'rs'admin
<Anpu> umalo
<maletaski> :D
<promis> radak: vidi ovde /home/johnny/.local/share/applications
<promis> ima desktop fajlovi
<promis> pa ti skini ove Å¡to su wine-extension-
<promis> ili još bolje
<promis> nađi ovaj fajl
<promis> .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<promis> pa tamo reguliši
<Ddpbf> крни само алт +ф2 па gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<radak> [Default Applications]
<radak> x-scheme-handler/http=chromium.desktop
<radak> audio/x-vorbis+ogg=deadbeef.desktop
<radak> video/x-ogm+ogg=smplayer.desktop
<radak> image/jpeg=eog.desktop
<radak> text/plain=wine-extension-txt.desktop
<radak> video/x-msvideo=wine-extension-avi.desktop
<radak> ove zadnje dve mi ne stimaju
<radak> da ih brisem
<radak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619414/
<radak> ovako mi izgleda mimeapps.list
<radak> kao da sam na winu, kud ga instalira
<promis> pa eto promeni sve ovo Å¡to ima wine-extension
<promis> tj obriši samo te upise ne ceo red
<promis> i namesto toga stavi Å¡ta ti treba
<radak> treba li da upisem ime programa , koji zelim da se otvara
<promis> da
<radak> ok sad cu probam
<radak> popravio sam video i tekst, ali audio mi nece
<promis> koji audio
<radak> jel za svaki moram da dopisem exstenziju
<promis> da
<radak> skontao sam
<radak> nisam skontao
<radak> kako da postavim za mp3. da mi otvara deadbeef
<promis>      audio/mpeg
<radak> upravo sam i ja iskopao
<radak> opet po koji put, hvala
<promis> ništa
<promis> odoh sada
<radak> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=589957#p589957
<radak> ako kome zatreba
<promis> evo ti ovde spisak http://www.w3schools.com/media/media_mimeref.asp
<radak> idem i ja
<radak> laku noc
<radak> tvoj je bolji
<promis> razume se
<promis> :P
<radak> nema smajlija, da ti pokazem kako se osjecam
<promis> onda budi staromodan i opiši rečima ;)
<promis> dobra je fora ova greška http://www.dodaj.rs/?1c/IC/gcBQ8Lh/snimak-ekrana.png
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-28
<alexxxx> Poydrav
<alexxxx> Pozdrav svima!
<alexxxx> Novi ubuntu korisnik ovde!
<alexxyx> pozdrav svima!
<alexxyx> potrebna mi je mala pomoc
<alexxyx> hej, ima li koga?
<Icy_blue> alexxyx: postavi pitanje pa ko bude imao vremena odgovoriće ti.
<brok> zdravo svima
<alexxyx> zdravo
<alexxyx> ima li koga?
<alexxyx> Pozdrav svima!
<Atlantic777> poz
<alexxyx> Nadam se da imas vremena ya starog druga :=
<alexxyx> :)
<Atlantic777> napraviću :)
<alexxyx> Crkao sam. Onda mi se pokvario komp. Brat se sušio mesec dana. Posle toga je , naravno, instaliram win7,zbog njega (ja nisam kod kuce), uostalom imam lap top
<alexxyx> i konacno ga nabedim da instaliram ubuntu
<alexxyx> jeeeeeeeeee
<alexxyx> juce uvece sam instalirao
<alexxyx> samo se malo ucim s opstim stvarima
<alexxyx> i malo me sramota da stalno zapitkujem osnovne stvari
<alexxyx> ali, jbg, ne znam mnogo toga
<Atlantic777> duckduckgo neće pričati okolo šta si ga sve pitao. ^^
<Atlantic777> Nego, kako ti mogu pomoći?
<alexxyx> e sad, bratic hoce nesto sto slici win7-ici. Trazio sam tutorijal
<alexxyx> medjutim, to je za 11.10
<alexxyx> a ja imam 12.04
<alexxyx> nema veze
<alexxyx> onda sam nasao MATE
<alexxyx> ali tu je problem
<alexxyx> http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<alexxyx> prvo treba da mu ubacim "nesto u putanju" , pa da updatujem apt-get
<Atlantic777> Okolo naokolo, a nikako da kažeš šta je problem. Nemam baš toliko vremena. :D
<alexxyx> pa tek onda instal
<alexxyx> problem je
<alexxyx> Прескачем: http://packages.mate-desktop.org precise InRelease Прескачем: http://packages.mate-desktop.org oneiric InRelease Грешка: http://packages.mate-desktop.org precise Release.gpg   Успостављање везе није успело
<alexxyx> kako bese onaj sajt za paste?
<Atlantic777> paste.ubuntu.com
<alexxyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011090/
<Atlantic777> Samo da te pitam... zašto se igraš sa MATE ako kažeš da nemaš još uvek sve pod prstima?
<alexxyx> ne znam, samo hoce da mu omogucim da mu ovaj bar bude dole
<alexxyx> ne znam odakle bih krenuo
<Atlantic777> Baš mora?
<alexxyx> mora, veruj mi
<alexxyx> ili to
<alexxyx> ili ga vraca na win7
<Atlantic777> Ok, onda možda da probaš kubuntu.
<alexxyx> zapeo je klinac
<alexxyx> sto ne bih ostao na ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> zato Å¡to unity nije toliko fleksibilan za igranje kao kde, trenutno
<alexxyx> a da instaliram KDE na ubuntu?
<alexxyx> ako te smaram, slobodno mi daj par clanaka, da se informisem sta je sta, osnovni pojmovi
<alexxyx> i tako to
<Atlantic777> Ovako, moj ti je savet da lepo skineš kubuntu 12.04 i to instaliraš od nule. Pokuštajte tako da se "skrasite".
<alexxyx> Videcu sta cu, ali sigurno ne dizem sistem opet
<alexxyx> ostajem na ubuntu
<alexxyx> moram osnovu da steknem
<alexxyx> mora da postoji neki file koji mogu da editujem i da pomerim status bar dole
<Atlantic777> Ne, na žalost, ti nije tako jednostavno. Menjane su mnoge stvari, sve je sada još uvek novo i sveže.
<Atlantic777> Gomila stvari se izmenila (i još uvek se menja i razvija) što se tiče ubuntua.
<alexxyx> a da predjem na 11-icu?
<alexxyx> ona je starija
<Atlantic777> Poslušaj me, instaliraj kubuntu, tebi će to više odgovarati i lakše ćeš ga prilagoditi.
<alexxyx> a sto se tice podrske?
<alexxyx> koliko je dobra za kubuntu?
<Atlantic777> kubuntu je samo ubuntu koji po defaultu spakovan sa KDE-om, dakle sve je isto kao ubuntu
<alexxyx> ok
<Atlantic777> a ako instaliraš KDE na ubuntu, a ne znaš šta radiš, samo ćeš sprčkati sistem
<alexxyx> da ga skinem sa glavnog ubuntu sajta?
<alexxyx> ili imamo i mi na nasem sajtu?
<Atlantic777> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Atlantic777> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<alexxyx> samo jos jedno pitanje: desktop CD ili DVD?
<Atlantic777> cd
<alexxyx> treba mi samo iso slika, posto dizem sa usb-a
<Atlantic777> pa posle instaliraj Å¡ta ti nedostaje
<Atlantic777> ok
<alexxyx> sta ce nedostajati?
<alexxyx> da li automatski on to radi?
<Atlantic777> uh, ma samo skini iso, sa unetbootin ga upakuj na usb i instaliraj
<alexxyx> drug :/
<alexxyx> Hvala!
<alexxyx> :)
<alexxyx> dok se snadjem na tastaturi
<alexxyx> kada dodam add-apt-repository nesto tu, a ono se ispostavi da nece
<alexxyx> posle na apt-updatre
<alexxyx> kako da ga skinem odatle?
<alexxyx> posto ce mi se ukociti apt-get update
<Atlantic777> alexxyx: kako ti stojiš sa engleskim?
<alexxyx> odlicno
<alexxyx> i sa nemackim
<Atlantic777> google -> ubuntu how to remove ppa
<alexxyx> thanx
<Atlantic777> i dobiješ ovo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<alexxyx> google te prosto ulenji
<Mile> Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> Mile: jeste.
<Mile> eksplodirao mi komp.
<Mile> salim se, teo sam da te pitam kako se bese prikljucuje na lan treba da se instalira DHCP-koji i sta se pise u terminalu? za lan konekciju
<Atlantic777> o.O nakačiš kabl, network manager ukapira da je kabl priključen, poziva dhcp klijent (dhclient najverovatnije), broadcastuje zahtev za traženje dhcp servera, dhcp server odgovara sa ponuđenom adresom, klijent prihvata adresu i dhcp vraća ostale podatke.
<Atlantic777> U svemu tome, ti treba samo da priključiš kabl.
<Atlantic777> Šta ti hoćeš da uradiš?
<Atlantic777> Ne verujem da želiš da dižeš dhcp server. :)
<Mile> prikljucim kabli i u terminalu sta kuca da bi ostvario konekciju?
<Atlantic777> To je redovna desktop ubuntu instalacija? Ne treba ništa da kucaš, postoji daemon koji prati šta se dešava sa mrežom.
<Atlantic777> I ako nije, sve on to sam uradi. Ako nisi siguran da li imaš net ili nemaš, piši: ping 8.8.8.8
<Mile> ja koristim onaj stari ubuntu secas se valjda
<Mile> sve se rucno radi
<Atlantic777> Ne sećam se. :(
<Atlantic777> Koji stari ubuntu i zašto?
<Mile> 10.04
<Atlantic777> Imaš neki opravdan razlog zašto ga još uvek koristiš?
<Mile> ako mozes da mi odg na postavljeno pitanje posto nemam vremena za pisanje...
<Atlantic777> dhclient eth0
<Atlantic777> verovatno treba i sudo
<Atlantic777> Izvini.
<Atlantic777> brb
<Mile> ma nista brate nego mi se zuri da povezem to, jbg mrzi me da instaliram novi ovaj mi je extra sve programe imam na njega i netreba mi bolje za sad
<Mile> hvala puno pozz
<alexxxx> atlantic, digao sam kubuntu
<alexxxx> lepo je
<Atlantic777> Više liči na win7, zar ne? :)
 * Beretta021 udara Atlantic777 tepsijom po glavi :)
 * Atlantic777 odzvanja umesto tepsije.
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: čovek je hteo od ubuntua da pravi win7, bolje da uzme kde nego unity.
<stereo_advance> hahahaha
<alexxxx> pa da
<alexxxx> samo me malo buni
<alexxxx> na ubuntu-u sam znao gde je i sta
<alexxxx> otprilike
<stereo_advance> jel bilo nešto u tepsiji :)
<alexxxx> a ovde ne znam ni gde je menadzer aplikacija
<Atlantic777> alexxxx: instaliraj sebi synaptic za paket manager.
<Beretta021> alexxxx: trebalo bi da imas apper
<stereo_advance> za kratko vreme koje sam proveo na KDE ja sam dobijao preporuku da koristim Muon umesto synaptica
<Beretta021> mada synaptic je synaptic
<Beretta021> e da ni muon nije los :)
<Alexxxya> eve me
<Alexxxya> xchat
<Beretta021> imas konversation i quassel na kubuntu
<Beretta021> umesto xchat
<AleXXXx> hvala
<AleXXXx> dve velike stvari:
<AleXXXx> prva, slova su mi presitna, to cu posle namestiti
<Beretta021> imas system settings
<Beretta021> tamo se sve podesava
<AleXXXx> a drugo, nece ctrl, alt i t da udje u terminal, nego moram rucno
<AleXXXx> gde to?
<Beretta021> i to mozes podesiti
<Beretta021> AleXXXx: alt+f2
<Beretta021> i ukucaj system settings
<Beretta021> ako vec ne mozes u meniju da ga nadjes
<Beretta021> pa onda imas application appearance
<Beretta021> pa tu imas fonts
<Beretta021> tu povecas
<Beretta021> kako ti odgovara
<Beretta021> takodje je tu Shortcuts and Gestures
<AleXXXx> sine, sve sam povecao za 2, 3
<AleXXXx> sad je kul
<Beretta021> pa namesti ctrl+alt+t za terminal
<AleXXXx> new global shortcut?
<Beretta021> ne znam
<Beretta021> probaj
<Beretta021> nisam to cackao
<Beretta021> nikad
<Beretta021> probaj lancelot umesto kmenu
<Beretta021> po meni je bolji
<Beretta021> :)
<AleXXXx> sta je lancelot i sta je kmenu?
<Beretta021> ovaj start
<Beretta021> :)
<AleXXXx> gde to da namestim?
<Beretta021> imas na panelu skroz desno
<Beretta021> na kraju
<Beretta021> dugme
<Beretta021> njega stisnes
<Beretta021> pa ides add widget
<Beretta021> il kako vec
<Beretta021> nisam trenutno na kde
<Beretta021> :)
<AleXXXx> ok, i?
<Beretta021> dodas lancelot
<Beretta021> i obrises kmenu
<AleXXXx> kako da dodam?
<AleXXXx> sorry for being noob
<Beretta021> prevuci u panel samo
<Beretta021> drag and drop :)
<AleXXXx> matori, nemam ni lancelot ni kmenu
<AleXXXx> ima hiljadu stvari
<AleXXXx> i sve mogu da prevucem
<AleXXXx> ali nema ni lan ni kmenu
<Beretta021> si kucao u search?
<Beretta021> lancelot
<Beretta021> ?
<AleXXXx> da
<Beretta021> ako ne instaliraj preko synaptica
<AleXXXx> ne, kucao sam kmenu
<AleXXXx> ok
<AleXXXx> idem prvo da instaliram synaptic
<Beretta021> mozda se ne zove vise kmenu
<Beretta021> ali imas ga
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> e moram palim
<Beretta021> dodjem za sat dva
<AleXXXx> ok
<AleXXXx> poz
<AleXXXx> i hvala
<Beretta021> nist
<Alexxxya> Jaoj, ljudi, pomagajte
<Alexxxya> zgrešio sam
<Alexxxya> a jednostavno je
<Alexxxya> samo ne znam kako mu ide undo
<Beretta021> Alexxxya: sta?
<Alexxxya> ukucao sam sledece:
<Alexxxya> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Alexxxya> sudo apt-get update
<Alexxxya> sudo apt-get install skype
<Alexxxya> medjutim
<Alexxxya> posle sam video da ima i skype ya 64bitne korisnike
<Alexxxya> pa sad ne znam kako da vratim
<Alexxxya> odnosno
<Alexxxya> kako da izbrišem instalirani skype?
<Beretta021> sudo apt-get remove skype :)
<Beretta021> ili iz synaptica
<Alexxxya> hvala
<Beretta021> samo moras obrisati i repo
<Beretta021> ako nije u istom
<Beretta021> i skype64
<Alexxxya> Å¡ta skype 64?
<Beretta021> daj link odakle si radio to?
<Beretta021> bez upitnika :P
<Alexxxya> sudo apt-get remove skype
<Alexxxya> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> obrisi
<Beretta021> pfff
<Beretta021> ne znam sta pisem
<Beretta021> samo odradi tako remove skype
<Beretta021> i to je to
<Alexxxya> ok, jesam. Sada instaliram 64
<Alexxxya> imas li jedan minut da mi objasnis sitnice koje me yanimaju?
<Alexxxya> zanimaju?
<Alexxxya> i da
<Alexxxya> imam opet neki problem
<Beretta021> aj na brzinu
<Beretta021> posto begam za 5min
<Alexxxya> --2012-05-28 16:59:43--  (try: 2)  http://boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb
<Alexxxya> Connecting to boundlesssupremacy.com (boundlesssupremacy.com)|174.132.151.2|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<Alexxxya> Retrying.
<Alexxxya> nece
<Alexxxya> wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb
<Alexxxya> to sam otkucao
<Alexxxya> sta da radim?
<Alexxxya> hejk
<Alexxxya> prateci wiki, nisam uspeo da omogucim kamericu na skype
<Alexxxya> može li mala pomoć?
<Alexxxya> bereta, da li si tu?
<Alexxxya> da li mi je dozvoljeno da postavljam novu temu na ubuntu forumu, a koristim kubuntu?
<ivanblago> Alexxxya, jeste
<ivanblago> dozvoljeno je
<ivanblago> naravno, :)
<Alexxxya> ivane, jesi li tu?
<Alexxxya> mozda mi ti možeš pomoći
<Alexxxya> pozdrav!
<dbm> Alexxxya: poz
<Alexxxya> Atlantic777, kad budes imao vremena, da mi pomognes oko skype-a, oko kamere. Neki delovi nedostaju sa neta
<dbm> Alexxxya: sta ti nedostaje?
<Alexxxya> sad se ne secam. Nesto nije hteo skype da se instalira, onaj 64bit
<Alexxxya> a i jedva sam nasao getlibs
<Alexxxya> to sam nekako rucno
<Alexxxya> mozes li da mi pomognes?
<Atlantic777> Alexxxya: imaš na našem wikiju.
<Alexxxya> nece
<Alexxxya> !
<dbm> Alexxxya: koju verziju koristis?
<Alexxxya> kubuntu
<dbm> ubuntu-a
<dbm> 12.04?
<Alexxxya> kubuntu 12.04
<Alexxxya> 64bit
<stereo_advance> ja nisam upućen da je skype urađen u 64bit verziji
<Alexxxya> mogu da opet radim, pa cu da vam postavim error line
<stereo_advance> dakle moraš da instaliraš 32bit verziju na 64bit sistem
<Atlantic777> nije urađen, treba mu multilib
<Atlantic777> sve šta treba je da ode na wiki.ubuntu-rs.org i potraži skype
<Atlantic777> ja sam pisao uputstvo
<Atlantic777> i ne mogu njemu posebno da pišem
<Atlantic777> pisali su i drugi, da ne bude da tražiš značku za odanog ubuntuovca
<Alexxxya> atlantic, jedan jedini ima clanak na skype-u
<Alexxxya> koji da instaliram, 32 bit ili 64 bit?
<Atlantic777> A gde to biraš? O čemu pričaš?
<Alexxxya> ima i deo sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Alexxxya> o bože
<Alexxxya> Постављање Скајпа на 64-битни Убунту (Ubuntu,Kubuntu,Xubuntu)
<Alexxxya> a pre toga je za 32bitni deo
<Atlantic777> ok, i?
<Alexxxya> koji da instaliram?
<Atlantic777> Koji si sistem instalirao?
<Alexxxya> 64
<stereo_advance> jesi probao da kucaš: sudo apt-get install skype:i386
<Atlantic777> Onda?
<Alexxxya> ok, onda 64
<Alexxxya> izbaciće grešku
<Atlantic777> koju grešku?
<Alexxxya> postaviću ovde kad dođem do tu
<Alexxxya> wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb
<Alexxxya> neće, pa neće
<Atlantic777> Koji će ti to?
<Alexxxya> smem da idem dalje?
<Alexxxya> bez toga?
<stereo_advance> probaj ovu komandu Å¡to sam ti dao, nisam siguran da li radi na kubuntu
<stereo_advance> ništa te ne košta
<Atlantic777> jesi li dodao partner repo?
<Alexxxya> ne, ne piše na wikiju
<Atlantic777> tri komande:
<Atlantic777> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get update
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install skype
<Atlantic777> nitša više
<Atlantic777> ako ne radi, onda čačkaš dalje
<Atlantic777> Izvini, znam kako je to kad si početnik i sve izgleda kao džungla. :D
<Atlantic777> Malopre sam ustao, budim se.
<Atlantic777> Ne zameri. :D
<Alexxxya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011702/
<Alexxxya> ne zameram nikako, nisam u poziciji da se bunim :)
<Alexxxya> nisam baš toliki početnik. Znam i ponešto
<Alexxxya> samo sam linux početnik
<Alexxxya> ali se navikavam
<Alexxxya> ubacio sam u petu brzin
<Alexxxya> u
<Atlantic777> na to sam mislio, ako nisi siguran šta se nalazi u /etc/init.d ili koja je razlika između /usr/bin i /bin...
<Atlantic777> Ne mislim uopšteno početnik. :)
<Atlantic777> No, nebitno. Da li sada imaš skype?
<Atlantic777> Pošto ovde ne vidim nikakvu grešku u vezi sa skypeom.
<Alexxxya> znam samo za /usr/bin da se tamo nalaze programi
<Atlantic777> Uh, ma zaboravi, ne želim ni da te ispitujem ni da dokazujem nešto. :)
<Atlantic777> Reci mi samo da li sada imaš skype i da li ti radi kamerica.
<Alexxxya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011706/
<Alexxxya> skype imam
<Alexxxya> a kamerica mi nece raditi
<Alexxxya> samo da proverim
<Alexxxya> inace, kamericu sam proverio preko dva programa, a jedan od njih je cheese
<Alexxxya> radi
<Atlantic777> pitam te da li radi u skype
<Alexxxya> ne radi
<Alexxxya> upravo proverio
<Alexxxya> podeseno je na nju
<Alexxxya> ali je crno
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype#.D0.9A.D0.BE.D1.80.D0.B8.D1.88.D1.9B.D0.B5.D1.9A.D0.B5_.D0.A1.D0.BA.D0.B0.D1.98.D0.BF.D0.B0_.D0.B2.D0.B8.D0.B4.D0.B5.D0.BE_.D0.BA.D0.B0.D0.BC.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.BC_.2F_.D0.B2.D0.B5.D0.B1_.D0.BA.D0.B0.D0.BC.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.BC
<Alexxxya> bratic, probao sam i to, veruj. Nema veze, idem opet kroz istu proceduru
<Atlantic777> Pa... posle toga radi.
<Alexxxya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011711/
<Alexxxya> ne radi
<Alexxxya> opet je crno na mestu kamere
<Alexxxya> samo da proverim, kad kucam uname -a, a pokaže mi: x86_64, to znači da sam 64bit
<Atlantic777> da
<Alexxxya> i?
<Atlantic777> pokrenuo si skype ili skypev?
<Atlantic777> i da li si pre toga isključio skype koji ti je već pokrenut?
<Alexxxya> skypev
<Atlantic777> ls -l /usr/bin | grep skype
<Atlantic777> cat /usr/bin/skypev
<Atlantic777> pa mi okači to
<Alexxxya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011728/
<Alexxxya> znam i zašta služi grep (koristio to čudo na windowsu, život mi spasilo)
<Atlantic777> a izlaz ove druge?
<Atlantic777> ispis*
<Alexxxya> koje druge?
<Alexxxya> aha
<Alexxxya> sorry
<Alexxxya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011735/
<Alexxxya> jedno ispod drugog, pa nisam video
<Atlantic777> killall skype
<Atlantic777> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> pokreni tako, prvo killall skype, pa onda ovo
<Alexxxya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011740/
<Alexxxya> opet nece kamera
<Atlantic777> e neam pojma zašto ne radi LD_PRELOAD, a ne mogu sad da čačkam
<Alexxxya> seti se od prošlog puta
<Alexxxya> prošli put si mi sredio
<Atlantic777> pa to si uradio prošli put
<Atlantic777> Samo Å¡to si se zapetljao sa pravljenjem skripte i ubacivanjem u /usr/bin
<Alexxxya> ne znam, samo znam da je trajalo mnogo duže
<Atlantic777> Na to smo izgubili onoliko vremena.
<Alexxxya> ynam
<Alexxxya> sad znam da rukujem i nano-om
<Atlantic777> A u suštini je jednostavno, vrlo.
<Alexxxya> kako god se to zvalo :)
<Atlantic777> nauči ti vim
<Alexxxya> znam da je jednostavno, ali mi ne radi kamerica na skype-u :(
<Alexxxya> daj neki čaroban kod da proradi
<Alexxxya> otpuši ga XD
<Atlantic777> o.O
<maletaski> a jel ti radi u cheese kamerica
<Alexxxya> da
<Alexxxya> sasvim uredno
<maletaski> aha
<Alexxxya> ima http://pastebin.com/TVbK0rgm
<Alexxxya> ali ne smem nista da diram
<Alexxxya> dok mi atlantic ne kaye
<Alexxxya> ne kaze
<Atlantic777> ja sam ti rekao samo da sad ne mogu ništa drugo da čačkam
<maletaski> uh zaboravio sam kako beše se to prčka
<maletaski> davno beše
<Atlantic777> ako neće LD_PRELOAD (a ne znam zašto neće) onda ne znam ništa iz glave
<Alexxxya> wtf? pa blenem 5 minuta u prazan xchat
<Atlantic777> 20:39 < Atlantic777> e neam pojma zašto ne radi LD_PRELOAD, a ne mogu sad da čačkam
<Alexxxya> mislio sam da je to figurativno receno XD
<maletaski> postavi temu na forumu
<maletaski> neko će već znati
<Alexxxya> nema sanse. Prvo ce tamo da me vrte, u fazonu, pa ponovo instaliraj. Krstice me 5 puta, i na kraju cemo doci do LD_PRELOAD-a
<Alexxxya> i tako će to da traje
<Atlantic777> Niko nije tako prošao i ako jeste moderatori su uvek reagovali.
<Alexxxya> ok, postavljam temu
<Alexxxya> kad ste zapeli
<Atlantic777> pa džabe ćeš da nas gledaš kad ne znamo
<Atlantic777> :D
<maletaski> jesi li gledao u skype video device dali ti je prepoznao kamericu?
<Alexxxya> jeste
<maletaski> aha
<Alexxxya> nego, smem li na forumu da "ne spomenem" da koristim kubuntu?
<maletaski> zašto bi to radio?
<Alexxxya> ili moram da kažem da sam na kubuntu 12.04=
<Alexxxya> pa zato Å¡to bi me kamenovali
<maletaski> obavezno naglasi
<Atlantic777> Ko bi te kamenovao?
<Atlantic777> O čemu pričaš? :D
<Alexxxya> u smislu --> pa idi na kubuntu forum
<maletaski> lol
<Alexxxya> ok
<Alexxxya> Å¡alim se
<Atlantic777> kubuntu jeste ubuntu
<maletaski> pa ovo i jeste forum za kubuntu podršku
<Alexxxya> ok
<maletaski> Nikola koje si god ?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: lol mislio sam da mene pitaš. :D
<maletaski> ahahhahahahah
<maletaski> zaboravio sam da si i ti nikola :D
<Atlantic777> A i ti imaš profesionalnu deformaciju pa umesto u nick gledaš u ircname. :P
<maletaski> yap :D
<Alexxxya> nisam Nikola, moj mladji brat je Nikola
<Alexxxya> ja sam Aleksandar
<maletaski> oh izvini
<Alexxxya> 93. godiste
<maletaski> mislio sam da si Nikola :D
<Alexxxya> moj brat je Niki
<Alexxxya> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-skype-web-kamera-problem
<maletaski> auh al sam ja mator :D
<Alexxxya> evo, pa neka neko zapljune :)
<Alexxxya> Koliko si mator?
<maletaski> mnogo :D
<Alexxxya> na primer?
<maletaski> 74 godište
<Alexxxya> kao moja mama :)
<Alexxxya> i mlad si!
<Alexxxya> moja mama je mlada
<maletaski> :)
<Alexxxya> hahaa, nivo opomena na forumu! are you serious XD
<maletaski> ?
<Atlantic777> Alexxxya: razgovaraš sa adminom foruma...
<Alexxxya> cool
<Alexxxya> sad se osecam enlighted
<Alexxxya> :D
<maletaski> pa isa moderatorom ali to je nebitno
<Alexxxya> salim se, osecam se kao u nekoj sekti, but it feels good
<Atlantic777> inače, kafana nam je u #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<maletaski> da
<Alexxxya> znam za atlantic-a, kul momak, prosli put mi je sa strpljenjem 10000 godina objašnjavao i pomagao
<maletaski> aj tamo pa ćaskaj koliko oćeš :D
<TildaTurn> <O
<Alexxxya> da ne lomim glavu, kako da promenim tastaturu?
<vrag81> на чему?
<Alexxxya> kubuntu 12.04
<Atlantic777> setxkbmap rs latin
<Atlantic777> setxkbmap us
<Atlantic777> najbrže
<Alexxxya> a da omogućim da bude dole u baru?
<Atlantic777> tamo negde u sys config nađeš keyboard pa dodaš layout
<Alexxxya> како да уоквирим оним испрекиданим линијама на викију?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-29
<dbm> pozdrav
<ekv> E ljudi shta se ajebavate zar nije ovo rulzzz ?
<Atlantic777> ekv: šta te muči?
<proka> Ljudi, je l' neko ima iskustva sa snimanjem live stream-a?
<proka> Mislim, da ga svlacim na HD on the run
<proka> ?
<Atlantic777> kakav stream?
<Atlantic777> koji format?
<Atlantic777> možda mencoder ili vlc
<proka> Iskreno, ne znam koji je format :)
<proka> Kako to mogu da proverim?
<Atlantic777> čime slušaš/gledaš taj stream=
<proka> Pa sa sajta
<proka> ustream.tv
<Atlantic777> Najbolje da mi daš link pa da pogledam.
<proka> http://www.ustream.tv/tmz
<proka> (na primer)
<proka> Ono sto inace hocu da snimam je offline sada
<proka> Ovo sam samo uhvatio prvi stream koji ide atm
<Atlantic777> blah ovo je flash
<proka> Probao sam preko VLC-a da pustim
<proka> Nece ni da pusti kad mu prosledim link...
<Atlantic777> Da, da... neće.
<Atlantic777> Mislim da bi moglo da se nađe neki plugin za firefox.
<proka> Plugin koji ce mi omoguciti recording?
<Atlantic777> Da.
<proka> mhm
<proka> Okej, potrazicu
<proka> :)
<proka> Hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-30
 * nikolja dobar dan
<stereo_advance> dobar i lep
<nikolja> https://www.facebook.com/univerzitet.metropolitan.fit?v=app_254553244581393
<tata> da li ubuntu prepoznaje wireless karticu: wl ovislink 1700usb?
<proka> E ljudi, je l' radio nekada neko od vas sa Clonezillom?
<TildaTurn> <O
<Ukon> pozdrav
<Ukon> da li ima neko voljan da mi pomogne oko cron job
<Guest36556> uh ovi stranci
<Atlantic777> nisu, nisu
<Guest36556> ma znam da ovde nisu ali na #debian jesu :D
<Guest36556> nemoj tebe sada da smaram oko cron job
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Vidi tek kakva je gužva na #ubuntu.
<Guest36556> vidim
<Guest36556> postavih pitanje a nastade mir
<Guest36556> :D
<Guest36556> coveku na #debian postavim pitanje oko cron job i zadatka koji sam imao...a on krene da me smara kako treba da upozorim coveka koji je pisao pitanja kako mu je zadatak opasan po bezbednost sistema
<dbm> Pozdrav ratnici
<Kostic> Здраво и теби саплемениче... Можемо ли ти некако помоћи? xD
<Guest36556> ok meni treba pomoc ja ja ja :D
<Kostic> Уф... Крон и екипа су аномалија за мене... Извини. :)
<Guest36556> o covece...hvala svakako
<Kostic> А шта те тачно мучи? Гугл не помаже?
<Guest36556> pa mozda i pomaze ali ja ne kapiram...nasao sam i primere i sve man sam gledao imam i knjige i skripte...ali mi nije jasno
<Guest36556> progutace me val informacija...vrli novi svet
<maletaski> pozdrav icecold
<icecold> Pozdrav maletaski :)
<maletaski> pa de si bre oskare :)
<maletaski> si živ ?
<Kostic> људи, дајте име алса пакета који садржи фирмвер за јамаха звучну... Убих се и не могу да нађем... :/
<icecold> Jesam :) Kako je? :) Inače promenila mi se slika na Grub-u :D
<icecold> Sad je neka Debian :D A želim da bude ljubičasta Ubuntu :D
<maletaski> aaa to
<maletaski> nije to grub
<maletaski> to je splash screen
<maletaski> instaliraj ubuntu tweack
<maletaski> *tweak
<icecold> Eh to. :D Probaću sada :D
<maletaski> pa preko njega menjaj kako ti odgorvara
<icecold> Hvala :) Nego, Lubuntu ili Xubuntu? Koji je manje procesorski zahtevniji?
<maletaski> hm
<stereo_advance> mislim da je lubuntu manje zahtevan
<icecold> Govorim o računaru starom 10 godina (Celeron 1.6Ghz)
<Atlantic777> lubuntu je lakši
<stereo_advance> ali xubuntu se bolje podešava
<Atlantic777> što se resursa tiče
<maletaski> i ja mislim lubuntu
<maletaski> ali je xubuntu dosta sličan gnome 2
<stereo_advance> mislim da ima više mogućnosti podešavanja od lxfc
<icecold> Stavio sam bratu Lubuntu, ok deluje. No vidim da se procesor dosta koristi kod aplikacija ili uopšte tokom korišćenja sistema (ulaženje u podešavanja itd.)
<maletaski> nebih znao
<Kostic> Procesor i treba da se koristi... Ako procesor sedi non stop na ~50% onda je to glupo... Nego, problem je uvek RAM.
<maletaski> nisam nikad turao lin na tako slabe računare
<icecold> RAM je 768MB
<maletaski> uh kad pomenuste ra :)
<maletaski> *ram
<maletaski> mora jurim ram za laptop
<maletaski> :D
<Kostic> icecold: Пробај са Слитазом на том рачунару...
<maletaski> uh
<maletaski> di nađe slitaz :D
<stereo_advance> maletaski: jel smederevo beše
<maletaski> da
<stereo_advance> pa imaš pro centar
<stereo_advance> moj ortak vodi firmu
<stereo_advance> :)
<maletaski> ma ima ovde mnogih
<maletaski> :)
<maletaski> ali meni treba ddr1
<stereo_advance> mogu da vidim sa njim ako ima nešto polovno
<maletaski> e to može
<stereo_advance> nisam siguran da ima baš najbolje cene...
<Kostic> Смедерево? Ту си значи... :)
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> :D
<Kostic> И мени треба 1-2 модула од 512 ддр1 али нема... Можда скевенџујем само један од једног лика... :/
<maletaski> ima na kupindu
<maletaski> ali mi to malo nesigurno
<Kostic> Нека хвала... Лимуно и Купиндо су на мојој црној листи.
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> nisi jedini
<stereo_advance> maletaski može pp na kratko
<maletaski> aj
<Kostic> AAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Ладно немам инсталиран gcc! :/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-31
<stereo_advance> maletaski: ping
<Atlantic777> stereo_advance: mogu li možda ja da ti pomognem?
<Atlantic777> Nisam Sale, ali... :D
<stereo_advance> ne
<stereo_advance> imam samo jedan kratak info da mu prenesem
<stereo_advance> ništa više
<stereo_advance> :)
<Atlantic777> a, ok :)
<maletaski> reci stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> e za onaj ram
<maletaski> aha
<stereo_advance> poslao sam mail
<stereo_advance> pa očekujem odgovor danas
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> nije ništa hitno
<maletaski> :)
<stereo_advance> nema veze, ako nema sad da računa kad nabavi...
<maletaski> ok
<TildaTurn> <O
 * nikolja dobar dan
<stereo_advance> dobar dab
<stereo_advance> a i dan :)
<nikolja> :)
<icecold> Pozdrav, može pomoć oko drajvera za mikrofon Logitech Dialog 320?
<icecold> Ne radi na Lubuntu 12.04
<acinic> Poz
<Kostic> Воздра..
<acinic> Sta ima?
<acinic> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-mint-display-manager-mdm-in.html
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-01
<stereo_advance> dobro jutro
<joostvb> jutro
<dbm> dobro vjece.
<dbm> :D
<stereo_advance> takođe :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-02
<pedja93_MyCity> pozdrav ljudi
<pedja93_MyCity> jel zna neko kako da iskljucim splash screen
<pedja93_MyCity> da mi ostane samo tekstualni mod
<pedja93_MyCity> ili bar kako da ga promjenim
<pedja93_MyCity> koristim ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<olujicz> ubuntu koristi plymouth
<olujicz> mada ne znam od koje verzije
<olujicz> ranije je bio usplash
<pedja93_MyCity> jel postoji
<pedja93_MyCity> neki programcic
<pedja93_MyCity> kojim mogu promjeniti splash
<pedja93_MyCity> pokusavao sam ga na vise nacina iskljuciti
<pedja93_MyCity> al ne ide
<pedja93_MyCity> sad cu pokusati da ga promjenim
<pedja93_MyCity> pa ako neko zna
<pedja93_MyCity> bio bih mu zahvalan
<olujicz> prvo vidi koji je
<pedja93_MyCity> plymouth
<Atlantic777> plymouth je u 10.04, sigurno
<pedja93_MyCity> da
<pedja93_MyCity> bar tako pise na ubuntu forumu
<pedja93_MyCity> a procitao sam i na jos par mjesta
<Atlantic777> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Atlantic777> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-simple-tool-to-change-splash-screen-themes.html
<Atlantic777> nisam isprobavao, ali to je to
<pedja93_MyCity> aha
<pedja93_MyCity> vidjecu jel radi
<pedja93_MyCity> pa cu javiti
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-change-plymouth-themes-initial-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<Atlantic777> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<Atlantic777> !plymouth
<lubotu3> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Atlantic777> eto, možeš da biraš :)
<pedja93_MyCity> probacu odmah
<pedja93_MyCity> i javicu
<pedja93_MyCity> :D
<olujicz> Å¡to nam pametan boot :)
<olujicz> !splash
<lubotu3> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<olujicz> da baš je boot
<olujicz> vidi se da se još nisam probudio :)
<Icy_blue> !splash
<lubotu3> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Icy_blue> :D
<Atlantic777> Ovaj izgleda nije preživeo menjanje splasha :D
<olujicz> tako se uči :)
<olujicz> nisi ništa uradio ako prvo ne pokvariš :)
<Atlantic777> i ako nema viška šrafića.
<olujicz> da, da :)
<TildaTurn> <O
<LordDVG> [Virtuelna učionica] Uvod u GNU/Linux [Part 7] <-- 7:00 PM
<LordDVG> #lugons-classroom
<dbm> Dobar 'vece
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-03
<Icy_blue> ako vas zanima, imamo poslednje u nizu (za ovu sezonu) predavanje o GNU/LInuxu na #lugons-classroom u 19h, pa izvolite.
<Icy_blue> #lugons-classroom predavanje GNU/Linux poslednje za ovu sezonu počinje za 15 minuta
<sweetofserbia> Dobro veče. pomoću kog programa mogu fotografije da konvertujem iz JPG u jpg,, png, ili bmp?
<opetnaistommestu> Dobro veče. Probaj Gipm.
<sweetofserbia> <opetnaistommestu Hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-27
<alexxxa2> Help! Kada mi se pali racunar (12.10), pojave se crvene linije preko ekrana. Kada se upali, sve je normalno.
<alexxxa2> Kako da sklonim te crvene linije?
<profiler1982> zna li ko kako ovo da izvedem
<profiler1982> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-default-startup-programi-i-podesavanja?pid=222058#pid222058
<profiler1982> i ovo http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-classic-i-unity-2d-promena-winodow-manager-a?pid=222067#pid222067
<Shone1973> Zna li neko zbog čega se firefox zamrzne prilikom dužeg gledanja u 720p rezoluciji na YouTube?
<Shone1973> Tačnije blokira se ceo prozor sa escape ne mogu da minimalizujem prozor, sve se dešava samo ako je prozor fullscrean
<TildaTurn> Shone1973, flash te zeza. ili malo rama, ili graficka. predlog; skini to sto gledas i pogledaj na neki player, ili direktno preko playera, ili program 'youtube-viewer
<TildaTurn> ili nemoj full i smanji rezoluciju
<TildaTurn> na linux je flash malko problematicniji
<Shone1973> 4 gb memorije imam
<Shone1973> flash moguće sa chromiumom sve radi Ok
<Shone1973> od ova tri poslednja predoga po tebi koji je najbolji
<TildaTurn> Shone1973, najbolje skinuti i odgledati
<TildaTurn> .. brzo too ide
<TildaTurn> no, zavisi i od distroa = koji programi su dostupni. ja recimo sa youtube-viewer gledam sve bez skidanja
<TildaTurn> ako je duze onda cclive
<TildaTurn> moze i youtube-dl al je sporiji
<TildaTurn> smplayer <youtube-adresa>
<TildaTurn> isto za gledanje bez da se skine ^^^^^^
<TildaTurn> flash je stara boljka na linux. ne moze i jare i pare :)
<TildaTurn> imas jos i get-flash-video iz terminala. sa GUI imas i minitube i gtk-youtube-viewer. eto, vidi sta je podrzano i sta radi :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-30
<nikolam> aj ko prvi dodje, jel radi Ubuntu na srpskom u stvari i kako radi, jel vam lepo rade aplikacije na srpskom i tako?
<nikolam> mislim na Ubuntu bas sa Unity
<mirela666> meni Unity na 13.04 ne radi ni na Eng :)
<nikolam> mirela666, znam, znam, nego sam hteo da stavim racunar nekom ko bi sve na srpskom, ja sam na xfce/xubuntu, meni nije toliko bitno.
<nikolam> mirela666, kako mislis, kad ga postavis sa podrzumevanog ubuntu diska, onaj sa juniti i to?
<mirela666> nikolam: ne, radio sam partial dist-upgrade sto je uvek losa ideja
<dragan99> gde su ove ikone? DB Silver Icons 4.10 na dropbox nema
<TildaTurn> dragan99, https://userdatamanifesto.org/content/show.php/DB+Silver+Icons?content=157154&PHPSESSID=7afadb1066d97f19a079faea688263ce
<dragan99> TildaTurn: To, hvala, imam neke modifikovane sto je @pavik prepravljao pa sad javljaju gresku a sa zvanicih stranica ode na dropbox i kaze greska
<dragan99> sad je skinuo :D
<TildaTurn> :)
<alexa> ljudi, pomagajte, nešto se hard na drugom kompu pokvario
<alexa> ima li koga?
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717011/
<alexa> ne znam za druge, ali kad god dođem ovde, popunjen user lista, 20 ljudi uključeno
<alexa> svi su away
<alexa> sudbina ovog kanala je #ubuntu-me
<alexa> prazan već dva meseca
<alexa> predlog za ownera kanala: /cs release #ubuntu
<alexa> :)
<alexa> Da nije #ubuntu engleskog, ja ne bih dobio pomoć u poslednjih ne znam koliko.
<alexa> ima li koga?
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<alexa> džaba - dead channel
<alexa> obrati se na #ubuntu ako znaš engleski
<Guest7985> Los sam sa eng
<Guest7985> :D
<Guest7985> Nznm bas dobro
<Guest7985> Ima
<Guest7985> Neki
<Guest7985> Chat ?
<Guest7985> Gde ima vise korisnika
<Guest7985> ?
<Guest7985> A?
<Guest7985> alexa
<alexa> ne znam
<Guest7985> :D
<Guest7985> Ovamo
<Guest7985> Sve
<Guest7985> Stranci a ?
<Guest7985> :D
<alexa> snalazim se na #ubuntu
<alexa> ovde nema nikoga
<alexa> samo su nakaceni na irc
<Guest7985> Aha
<Guest7985> Ja sam na krstarici bio nego smorih se
<Guest7985> :D
<Guest7985> Da vidim ima li sta drugo
<Guest7985> :D
<allllllllexa> muva :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-31
<joostvb> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-01
<slogru> o/
<slogru> jel mogu da vas priupitam nešto :)
<slogru> nabacio bih na laptop ubuntu, do sad sam koristio sve 64-bitne OS al gledajuci neki klip neki baja rece da je za 64-bitni sistem potrebno min. 4 gb ram-a
<slogru> a moj lap ima 3
<slogru> pa da l' da stavljam 32-bitni ili 64-bitni
<slogru> kako to sa sigurnoscu da proverim
<slogru> ja mislim da je 64-bitni al opet bolje ja to da proverim zasigurno :)
<z0ran> mislim da nece biti problem 64 da trci i sa 3gb ram-a
<z0ran> zasto bi bilo....koristis obicne aplikacije i ne vidim razlog zasto bi potrosio 3gb ram-a, + swap...
<slogru> pa sta onda da stavim 64/32 ? :P
<slogru> i koji, 12.04 ili 13.04 ?
<slogru> z0ran: pomagaj pa da stavim da se skida :)
<z0ran> ostavi 64 i ako ces novije skidaj 13.04 ...to je vec do tebe, vidi razliku pa odluci sta ti vise odgovara
<z0ran> 12.04 ima odrzavanje do 2015...ali to vec ti moras da odlucis sta ti treba
<slogru> stavio sam 12.04
<slogru> 64-bitni da se skida
<slogru> :)
<z0ran> extra...sad teraj dalje :)
<slogru> sad ce za 40ak minuta
<slogru> :P
<slogru> z0ran: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ jel mogu preko ovoga da ga nabacim na flash?
<z0ran> ja ne znam ni sta je to....skini  sa ftp-a koju god verziju, stavi na cd, dvd, usb i teraj...to je najlaksa varijanta
<slogru> z0ran: jel dosta flash od 1gb?
<z0ran> ne koristim i nisam nikad korisatio flash za instalaciju, samo cd, ali mislim da je potreban flash od 2gb, opet, nisam 100% siguran
<slogru> nzm neki baja ga je koristio na yt-u da nabaci
<slogru> odradicu preko ovog pendrive-a
<slogru> uzo sam od 8gb :D
<slogru> http://prntscr.com/17q5b0
<slogru> cenim da je moglo i na 1gb da stane ;D
<slogru> :D *
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-02
<brok> pozdrav svima
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-27
<nikolam> ha-ha https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_litestep_theme.PNG
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-29
<marry> moze li neko da mi pomogne....imam problem...pojavila se greska prilikom update-ovanja i sada je ta funkcija blokirana...prijavljuje mi gresku
<nikolam> marry, koji ubuntu, 32/64bit i koji izvor unapredjenja koristis
<nikolam> predlazem da instaliras synaptic, koji koliko-toliko ima normalni interfejs za podesavanaj izvora za unapredjenje
<nikolam> tamo preporucujem da oznacis MAIN server za unapredjenja
<marry> cekaj
<marry> polako
<marry> jaa sam laik
<marry> ajmo korak po korak
<nikolam> idi u softver centar i instaliraj synaptic
<marry> imam ga vec
<nikolam> onda u njemu podesi koji ti je izvor unapredjenja
<nikolam> Settings>Repositories   Download from: Main server
<marry> kad otvorim pokazuje da ima broken dependencies
<marry> i pise sledece: This package contains data required for the implementation of  standard local time for many representative locations around the globe. It is updated periodically to reflect changes made by political bodies to time zone boundaries, UTC offsets, and daylight-saving rules.  This package contains the data for use by Java runtimes.
<nikolam> I proveri sta sve ima na Other software. Desi se da postoji neki PPA ako je dodavano pa on prestane da bude raspoloziv pa zato javi poruku o gresci
<marry> tzdata-yava
<marry> tzdata-java
<nikolam> idi na custom filters>broken
<nikolam> al prvo proveri ovo sto sam ti rekao
<nikolam> Main server i da li ima neki u other software koji ne radi
<nikolam> onda refresh
<marry> prebacila sam na main server jer je bilo oznaceno srbija
<nikolam> tako je
<marry> e sad samo sek
<nikolam> jer se cesto desava da srpski odraz nije osvezen, jer to ili niko ne odrzava (na ETF mislim) ili su lenstine
<marry> nasla sam custom filter/broken
<marry> i sta sad?
<nikolam> jesi uradila refresh>
<marry> jesam
<nikolam> reload tj
<marry> i dalje stoji tzdata-java
<nikolam> ok uradi mu reinstall
<marry> ne zznam kako
<nikolam> ili pametnije, vidi moze li sad da povuce celo unapredjenej
<nikolam> jer zbog razlika povuce i pregazi kojesta
<marry> samo mi daj smernicu kako
<nikolam> probaj da ili reinstaliras broken paket ili da ga deinstaliras
<nikolam> pa onda probaj unaredjenje sa update-manager
<marry> haha
<marry> to sam htela ja jos sinoc
<marry> samo nisam znala kako i gde
<marry> ipak sam ja odrasla na windowsu
<nikolam> ovde ti je prednost sto ti se i aplikacije i sistem unapredjuju istovremeno
<marry> aha znaci idem na update manager
<marry> to znam
<nikolam> a ako namestis, unapredjuju se u pozadini
<marry> samo ne znam kako se reinstalira i deinstalira
<nikolam> kad ugasis sinaptik, mozes da ALT+F2 i pokreni unosenjem update-manager
<nikolam> ja volim gksudo update manager, ako je instaliran gksu
<nikolam> a moze i sudo update-manager iz komandne linije
<nikolam> sve u svemu tih problema ne bi ni imala da je odmah po insstalaciji izabran MAIN server  ili da oni koji odrzavaju srpski odraz nisu lenstine
<marry> aaa
<nikolam> sve u svemu paket moze da se ukloni i sa dpkg -r <ime paketa>
<marry> eh da znas koliko sam se nocas nervirala...zoru sam docekala citajuci razne forume i nista
<nikolam> zato sto je lokalni problem. po instalaciji kad vidi srbija, onda napuca na domaci server...
<nikolam> Zali se na forumu i isprozivaj ih da niko ne odrzava domaci odraz
<marry> e ovako
<marry> update menager kaze da ce biti download-ovano ali nece biti instalirano
<nikolam> sta
<nikolam> mozes i da uklonis prvo taj broken
<nikolam> to da nesto bude broken to ej jako retko
<nikolam> obicno nastaje kad se neko igra sa riznicama tj u ovakvom slucaju
<marry> to mi i kaze ova crvena tufnica na vrhu
<marry> prvo fixiraj gresku
<marry> aaaa
<marry> ne mogu da verujem
<marry> i sta cu sad?
<marry> kako da fixiram
<nikolam> pa to
<nikolam> pa ukloni paket taj iz synaptic
<nikolam> ili reinstall
<marry> ok evo me ovet u synaptic
<marry> kako se uklanja?
<nikolam> pa desni klik na njega
<marry> ima mark for remove i mark for reinstalation
<marry> sta je bolje?
<nikolam> aman ubrzaj se
<marry> hocu ja da se ubrzam
<marry> ali mi nisi rekao kako da nastavim
<marry> evo ukucala sma u terminal ovo sto si rekao
<marry> dpkg -r <tzdata-java> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<marry> i vidis sta sam dobila
<marry> znam da te izdaje strpljenje...ali istrpi me jos koji min
<marry> :)
<nikolam> a dosla si do desni klik
<nikolam>  i pitala si sta da radis
<nikolam> ili ga ukloni ili reinstall
<marry> i uradim ja to i dobijem sledece
<marry> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2014c-0ubuntu0.12.04_all.deb: error creating symbolic link `./usr/share/zoneinfo/posix/Africa/Luanda': No space left on device
<nikolam> onda imas veci problem nego paketi
<marry> Afrika mi i dalje pravi problem
<nikolam> Napunila si disk mozda i pun je
<marry> nije
<nikolam> uradi df -h
<marry> prazan je
<nikolam> i postavi na pastebin.com
<marry> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda2        20G   12G  6.5G  65% / udev            487M  4.0K  487M   1% /dev tmpfs           100M  1.1M   99M   2% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            497M  156K  497M   1% /run/shm /dev/sda5       126G   24G   96G  21% /home
<marry> postavila sam tamo gde si rekao
<marry> http://pastebin.com/eL5Ct8R5
<marry> :(
<nikolam> ok, koji ubuntu si instalirala
<marry> 12
<nikolam> 12.04, 12.10
<marry> uhh
<nikolam> 32 bit 64bit
<marry> kakva teska pitanja
<nikolam> trenutni aktivan je 14.04
<marry> nisam ja instaliraala...ja samo koristim
<marry> i posle 5 god prvi put se javio problem
<nikolam> marry, hoces da pokrenes team viewer a da mi das generalije na privatnu poruku
<nikolam> pa da se nakacim i iz prve ruke pred tobom vidim sta i kako
<marry> imas li skype?
<nikolam> imam cek, salji na pvt
<marry> aaaaa
<marry> cekaj da nadjem gde je to
<nikolam> pa slala si mi privatnu poruku direktno
 * kojot ;)
<kojot> :(Odo
<nikolam> jel ima neko u smederevu
<nikolam> treba reinstalacija
<Atlantic777> nikolam: možda maletaski
<nikolam> jel Atlantic777 , ja za sad dao instrukcije da se koristi unetbootin na svim platformama i nareze 14.04 na USB radi reinstalacije
<nikolam> problem je veroatno sa puknutim paketima u srpskoj riznici paketa/ordazu za unapredjenja za 12.04
<nikolam> pa se lepo zaglavi sa broken paketom, JDK
<nikolam> marry, je nekim cudom i dalje tu :P
<danja_> Pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-01
<milaga> http://www.rts.rs/page/magazine/ci/story/461/%D0%A1%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%85/1612113/%D0%A3%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BD+%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%87+%22Pirate+Bay%22-a.html !???
<milaga> zar ovo nisu 'lugonsi' ?
<Atlantic777> milaga: ne, to nema veze sa lugonsom.
<milaga> a onaj link?
<milaga> na lugonsima
<milaga> koi ga je reklamisao
<milaga> i podrzavao
<milaga> i sam milobit
<milaga> Atlantic777: ;(
<Atlantic777> na koji link misliš?
<milaga> ti to dobro znas  Bez dalnjeg komentara
<Atlantic777> podržavamo slobodno deljenje intelektualnog sadržaja i ideju da sve i svašta treba da bude pod slobodnim licencama, ali ne i pirateriju
<Atlantic777> jedno je podržavati ideju sloobdnog sadržaja i softvera, a drugo je krženje zakona
<milaga> ali vi ste zato znali! pirateriju
<milaga> bez dalnjeg komentara
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta god...
<Atlantic777> zag nikad ne odustje :)
<Mile> Ima li nekog zivog treba mi pomoc ok botovanja
<Mile> ???
<Mile> Imam stari laptop iz kamenog doba, nema mogucnost usb bootabilnog ucitavanja, cd mu crko. PITANJE Kako da ubacim OS ???
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-25
<Githzerai> Zašto?
<nikolam> a to nema veze sa poštom kao takvom, tj insttitucijom pošte ili poštom kao nekim virtuelnim servisom
<Githzerai> lista na koju se šalju pisma. Poštom.
<nikolam> Poenta "mailing list" je da se sastoji od ljudi ne od poruka
<nikolam> da al u centru pažnju nisu "poruke" ili "pošta" nego njihovo druženje, tj društvo koje prave jedni drugima
<nikolam> lista može
<nikolam> al elektronska pošta je samo sredstvo
<Githzerai> ne, sastoji se od poruka, ljudi Å¡alju pisma na listu ne ljude
<nikolam> poenta je da dopisno društvo funkcioniše nezavisno za medij
<nikolam> može biti i u papiru i preko dimnih signala
<nikolam> znači nevezano za baš elektronsku poštu iz devedesetih
<nikolam> ne sastoji se od ljudi koji Å¡alju poruke
<Githzerai> Ali, mailing list nije opšti medij, već se tačno zna kako funkcioniše
<nikolam> a poruke mogu da šalju i preko nečega drugog
<nikolam> tj to je nad tehnološki pojam
<nikolam> da ali to ne znači da moramo da robujemo doslovnim prevodima
<nikolam> to jeprosto rogobatno i nerazumno
<nikolam> u centru je čovek i njegovo društvo
<nikolam> a ne poruka i skup podataka i servisa
<nikolam> eto zato
<nikolam> jer se tako i lakše razume
<Githzerai> Još mmi nisi objasnio šta je rogobatno i nerazumno u poštanskoj ili dopisnoj listi?
<nikolam> prihvatam i lista
<nikolam> dopisna lista može da prođe
<nikolam> jer je fakat lista slanja
<Githzerai> izborna lista
<Githzerai> rang lista
<nikolam> poštansko ne može jer ne objašnjava pojam da se ljudi dopisuju i da to rade u društvu
<nikolam> rekoh lista je ok al je lepše dopisno društvo
<Githzerai> podrazumeva se, osim ako se korisnicima sve treba crtati
<nikolam> poštansko društvo više deluje kao papirno poštansko
<nikolam> ili možda treba da stoji "elektronsko poštansko društvo" , kad već niko neće da razume šta tu koj m...
<Githzerai> imaš elektronsku poštu, jedan vid njene upotrebe su poštanske liste, može dopisne liste.
<nikolam> onda kaži elektronsko poštansko društvo ili elektronska poštanska lista al sve te kombinacije su nerazumljive
<Githzerai> Kome?
<nikolam> dopisno durštvo kaže da se ljudi dopisuju
<Githzerai> Kome je nerazumljivo, a ima dve sive ćelije u glavi?
<nikolam> pa treba skratiti ne komplikovati s poštom
<nikolam> nemoj da se ljutiš. Nije prihvaćeno i to je to
<nikolam> u situaciji da ne želiš, imaš listu kao rešenje
<nikolam> i ja često nekad kažem dopisno društvo , nekad dopisna lista, kao sinonimi
<nikolam> al sam prvi put u životu od tebe čuo za "poštansku", to bih uvek pomislio da je vezano za običnu poštu.
<nikolam> al ako želiš niko ti ne brani al sam objasnio
<Githzerai> I na kraju maš nešto tipa „adresa dopisnog društva Društva za srpski jezik i književnost Srbije je bla bla“
<nikolam> da društvo i udruženej nisu isto i da to što kažemo elektronska pošta ne mora da znači da moramo da prevodimo bukvalno
<nikolam> Nisma razumeo pitanje al imaš SORTA listu, pa možeš tamo da diskutuješ
<nikolam> malo je kasno.. ;)
<Githzerai> „adresa dopisne liste Društva za srpski jezik i književnost Srbije je“
<nikolam> to može eto
<nikolam> iskoristiili su naziv dopisna lista
<nikolam> jer već imaju društvo u nazivu pa je redudantno
<Githzerai> nisu oni, već ja dajem primer
<nikolam> e nemoj me s primerima više u 2 noću, kasniš jedno 15 godina s primerima :P
<nikolam> aj ostani pozdravljan.
<Githzerai> ajd
<nikolam> e da pre nego zaspim
<nikolam> u društvu su svui ravnopravni
<nikolam> a "pošta" predstavlja centralizovanu ustanovu koja raspoređuje nešto i uslovljava funkcionisanje
<nikolam> dopisno društvo može da funkcioniše korišćenjem samo klijent programa, bez servera
<nikolam> u smuslu, društvo nije centralizovani forum
<nikolam> i samo ime društvo ukazuje da su svi jednaku
<nikolam> pošt aukazuje da svi koriste nečiji servis od koga zavise
<nikolam> a pošto u "mailing list" svako svakom može d apošalje u svakom trenutku poruku , to je ono što pojam označava.
<nikolam> Znači štira  stvar.
<nikolam> aj ga udavismo
<nikolam> aj laku noć.
<Githzerai> Ne baš, Mailing list postoji na tačno određenom serveru sa tačno određenom adresom, poruke/pisma ne mogu da šalju svi, već samo korisnici sa odgovarajućim privilegijama
<nikolam> postoji ali ne zavisi od tog servera slanje poruka među ljudima
<nikolam> poruke pisma na normalnoj listi mogu da Å¡alju svi i uvek
<Githzerai> Zavsi, jer bez servera nema prosleđivanja poruka korisnicima
<Githzerai> *Zavisi
<nikolam> privilegije na dopisnom društvu ne postoje već su svi ravnopravni i svaka poruka je jednako važna
<nikolam> od privilegija ne zavisi da li će se poruka pojaviti na listi
<nikolam> bez servera.. ima drugih servera
<Githzerai> Netačno. Samo prijavljeni korisnici mogu da primaju poruke sa dopisne liste
<nikolam> i isto društvo može da se nastavi razvijati na drugom serveru, samo im se javi da je drugi server sada taj koji ih opslužuje
<nikolam> Da ali ako neko pretera se administracijom dopisnog društva, , dobija odmah drugi server sa društvom i pedalu za stari server
<Githzerai> Lista se može relocirati, ali uvek ostaje jedisntvena, ili više nije ista lista
<nikolam> Poenta je da se administracija dopisnog društva tj liste svodi samo na onemogućavanje zloupotreba, sve drugo je nepotrebno
<nikolam> primer je migracija Virtualboks liste sa jednog mesta na drugo, gde s eprva gasila.
<Githzerai> Netčno, uvek se moraš barem prijaviti za primanje poruka sa liste (ili korsiti veb arivu)
<Githzerai> arhivu
<nikolam> Prosto su ljude pretplatili na drugi server i nastavili s radom. Promena imena je bila mala da bi se označio prelaz
<nikolam> Nemoj ponavljati "netačno" ako nisi razumeo šta sam rekao, kao što mi se čini
<nikolam> ja nisma rekao da ljudi dobijaju poruke s dopisnog društva ako se odjave
<nikolam> već da ne zavisi komunikacija direktna među ljudima od servera
<Githzerai> Samo uporno insistiraš da ne postoji uslov, več da su svi ravnopravni
<Githzerai> Ravnopravnost je utopija
<nikolam> stoga komunikacija može biti direktna a samo ono što se šalje na listu jeste ono što je namenjeno da dobiju "svi"
<nikolam> Ravnopravnost je vrlo opipljiva stvar kad ljudi nisu smorovi :P
<nikolam> Naravno da su ravnopravni,
<Githzerai> ali ga ne dobijaju svi svi, već svi -prijavljeni- korisnici liste
<nikolam> dok poštuju dva prosta pravila, tj. jedno, "ne skretati s teme".
<nikolam> Dobijaju ga SVI PRETPLAĆENI na dopisno društvo (subscribe)
<nikolam> To ej pretplata više nego članstvo
<nikolam> A dobijaju pravo jednakosti svi posle prijave u smislu da ne možeš ograničiti  ljudsku komunikaicju
<Githzerai> Pretplaćeni, stoji.
<nikolam> Nikako tehnički
<nikolam> A kako se ne može ograničiti tehnički, ne treba na ogrnaičenjima ni insistirati
<Githzerai> Ne možeš nikako odvojiti tehnički aspekt od pojma koji se odnosi na tehnologiju
<nikolam> Stoga se ne može ni posmatrati kao ograničen servis
<nikolam> možeš i moraš
<nikolam> jer upravo pojam govori da tehnički nemaš mogućnosti da ograničiš slobode
<nikolam> pojam prethodi tehnilčkoj realizaciji
<Githzerai> Osim što sama tehnologija tu nazovi slobodu ograničava
<nikolam> Duh dopisnog društva je da su svi jednaki i da se ne skreće s tema. (vređanje je tip skretanja s teme)
<nikolam> ne ograničava nikako
<Githzerai> To nije nikakav duh, već softver
<nikolam> pretplatiš se (najčešće bez ičega do provere adrese) i to je to
<nikolam> ne slažem se. U pitanju jeste duh slobodne komunikacije
<nikolam> a softver je samo sredstvo
<Githzerai> Tu več ulazimo u filozofiju
<nikolam> ideja komunikacije prethodi relizaciji te ideje
<nikolam> pa da. softver nije tu da on vlada nama.
<nikolam> Mi smo tu da vladamo softverom ČP
<Githzerai> Ne radiš prevod filozofske teze več „parčeta“ softvera
<nikolam> ne uopšte ne radim prevod
<nikolam> prevod je davno pronađen i koristi se sa dva sinonima
<Githzerai> prevod, tj. lokalizacija služi boljem razumevanju tog softvera zarad lakše i efikasnije upotrebe
<nikolam> za taj treći iz KDE, žalim ali ne može.
<nikolam> Zato sam i pokazao da je "dopisno društvo" kudikamo precizniji pojam
<nikolam> dok "pošta" nije u duhu pojma
<Githzerai> isti se koristi šire od KDE-a, kao što i piše na vezi koju si dao, uglavnom je mešovito
<nikolam> društvo jednakih, društvo ljudi koji se dopisuju, društvo gde vide jedni drugima poruke na listi
<nikolam> Pa.. i neka je mežovito, to je lepota jezika
<Githzerai> ne, već softver koji služi za razmenu elektronskih pisama među pretplatnicima
<nikolam> Samo ako ćeš da zbunjuješ ljude, i ne budeš u duhu slobode servisa, onda mogu da ne shvate šta im kažeš
<nikolam> Automobil nije "kočija sa motorom" nego je nešto drugo
<nikolam> softver služi za razmenu ljudskih poruka a pretplatnici koriste nekim slučajem pisma
<Githzerai> ali kad kažeš automobil misliš na prevozno sredstvo, ne na vozača
<nikolam> pismo ne može da vlada porukama, kao što ni poruke ne mogu davladaju ljudima
<nikolam> da al sam hteo da kažem da ne mogu stare analogije da uvek prežive novu primenu
<nikolam> a "pošta" je starija analogija jer izvorno opisuje kočije, tj papirna pisma
<Githzerai> elektronsko pismo kao forma vrlo lako preživljava več 40 godina, zar ne?
<nikolam> društvo preciznije opisuje drupu ljudi koji se dopisuju
<nikolam> pa da al nisam skoro čuo da je neko otvorio "radnju za popravku motornih kočija" :P
<Githzerai> ali ne opisuje softver, a softver je taj koji lokalizuješ, ne ljude koji ga koriste
<nikolam> pa tako ni za poštansku listu
<nikolam> već dopisno društvo, dopisnu listu
<nikolam> Opesuje POJAM ne softver obavezno
<nikolam> softver je menja bitan
<nikolam> POJAM je bitan da ljudi shvate da je to društvo gde se dopisuješ
<nikolam> nije pošta koja lupa pečate SME li da prođe poruka ili ne
<nikolam> Liste se administriraju _posle_ slanja poruak na listu a ne pre toga
<Githzerai> nije, to je softver koji služi za jedan vid razmene elektronskih pisama
<nikolam> stoga je samo slanje na listu uvek slobodno, kao što u društvu svako može da kaže uvek svojim glasom šta hoće
<nikolam> ne prevodi se softver
<nikolam> prevodi se pojam
<Githzerai> izvini, ali ja prevodim softver
<nikolam> a realizacija pojma može da ide preko različitih tehnologija
<nikolam> izvini, tvoj prevod je pogrešan.
<Githzerai> nađi definiciju pojma društvo
<nikolam> neću odoh da spavam.
<Githzerai> ajd
<nikolam> pa se vidimo, društvo! :)
<Githzerai> sajtovi ubuntu-rs ponovo dostupni, izgleda da je nešto cvrcnulo hardverski
<olujicz> kupio ih je nedavn SBB, ko zna Å¡ta su brljavili i krljali :D
<Githzerai> ma pusti ih bre više s milim bogom, prekardašiše
<code> TildaTurn, cime se ti bavis Koje ti je zanimanje?
<code> treba mi jedan programer
 * code osrednjeg kova Nemora biti jak
<code> dungodung, tebe necu Ti si skup i visokog kova:)
<dungodung> :O
<code> :)
<code> salim se:)
<code> mada te ne podcjenjujem
<code> to jes tvoje znanje:)
 * code ali skup si za moje potrebe
 * code mene interesuje malo vse jeftina radna snaga;)
<dungodung> ma nema tih para...
<code> salim se Visoko te cenim i tvoje znanje:)
 * code LordDVG -dovi i bit -ovci su mi jedina mana;(
<LordDVG> ?
<code> kako reko ^^
<code> lord*
<LordDVG> a sto smo ti mi mana? :D
<code> bit*
<code> pa tako
<code> znas
<code> kad nekog ne volis
<code> a odgovora nema Zasto?!
<LordDVG> lol xD
<LordDVG> bices ti bolji momak jednog dana
<code> ja aj  znam
<code> svakom dodje jednom jedan dan
 * code taj dan niko nemore izbeci ;)
<code> haha
 * code ja nisam los momak
 * code samo vam se cini
 * code ja nemam mane
<LordDVG> code, aj kada si dobar momak
<LordDVG> reci jel znas nekoga ko ima neki blog, portal
<code> uvek
<code> ne
<LordDVG> sto citaju svakodnevno obicni ljudi
<code> ne
<LordDVG> nista onda
<code> ok
<LordDVG> uzivaj u ostatku veceri :)
<code> hvala takodje
<code> :)
<code> hvala na strpljenju i dosadi :)
<code> dovidjenja
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-26
<vladap> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<vladap> SQL Error:
<vladap> 145 - Table './privremena/mybb_sessions' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<vladap> Query:
<vladap> SELECT * FROM mybb_sessions WHERE sid='864fb4ce64239306e19fbef6bc094a6e' AND
<vladap> ip='aa.bb.cc.dd'
<vladap> odgovor sa foruma
<nikolam> videh
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-27
<nikolam> Kako problemi mogu da budu hardverske prirode kad je hosting na Eunetu (neki VPS ili samo obican hosting pretpostavljam)
<nikolam> Rezerven kopije, rezervne kopije...
<mijso> bar dan
<mijso> sta ima novo sa ubuntu :)
<mijso> jel u novoj verziji resen pppoe nalog za wireless
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-28
<ivan_> pozdrav prijatelji...prvi put koristim irc,a i nov sam po pitanju ubuntu-a....treba mi mala pomoć
<vladap> reci mozda mogu da pomognem
<ivan_> pokušavam da instaliram flash player...ukucam sve kako je objašnjeno ,međutim nakon toga mi traži šifru...i ja kad pokušavam da je ukucam ne pojavljuju se karakteri u terminalu..
<ivan_> možeš li možda da mi pbjasniš gde grešim?
<ivan_> hvala unapred
<vladap> kada kucas sifru karakteri i ne treba da se vide
<vladap> znaci otkucas sifru (kada trazi) i na kraju pritisnes enter (return)
<ivan_> hvala puno,uspelo...:)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-05-30
<nikolam> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/05/27/1445259/facebook-begins-tracking-non-users-around-the-internet
#ubuntu-rs 2016-05-31
<nikolam> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394
<lubotu3> Debian bug 825394 in systemd "systemd kill background processes after user logs out" [Normal,Open]
<nikolam> Zelite/ne zelite da sam systemd ubija pozadinske procese posle odjave sa sistema.. ? Sem ako niste posebno podesili sovj nalog na takav nacin? (e.g. screen sesije i programi pokrenuti sa nohup 'aplikacija' & ce podrazumevano umirati po odjavi, ako prodje systemd izmena do korisnika.
#ubuntu-rs 2017-05-29
<nesa962> Potrebna pomoć za instalaciju skenera canon lide 110,ubuntu 16.10 sa kde okruženjem
<nesa962> instalacija canonscan lide 110,potrebna pomoć
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-03
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRsZHy67B78
 * milobit- samo za Atlantic777  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo  ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-27
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> ja se vas uzeljeo ;) a vi mene?!
 * milobit- 'baba' stigla sva u savovima;)
 * milobit- a meni se diga;)
<milobit-> ni joj mane
<milobit-> lepo izgleda;)
 * milobit- da je ebes ni joj ne fali No malo je ukrasena  s nekim zavojima;) Mene se svidja i kako reko malo mali dize;)
<milobit-> aj da zagudimo nu nasu staru:)
<milobit-> baba spava
<milobit-> ka zaklana
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkw3NXLb2G8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eML5b2RzAn8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgXmhcjnh0c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fslH6brgZM4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fslH6brgZM4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgXmhcjnh0c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reDA4uTkZV4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re53dI_m8Qc
<milobit-> ovo je 'babina' kajdanka;)
<milobit-> dok ona spava ja je listam:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIym6zk4t38
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiBCXWr08os
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> hm 'babi' va najdraza stoji da je u kajdanci;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
 * milobit- 'babi' je to bila jedina man Sto je voljela Rada
<milobit-> baba*
<milobit-> moram idem dodo
<milobit-> i jope svrnem
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> i ja sam vu zavoljeo;(:)
 * milobit- zalim 'brata' "azijata"
<milobit-> ja vrleti su visoke a prokletije duboke Nije to sve lako pregaziti
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-28
<ujko-> https://lyricstranslate.com/en/srpske-gusle-свети-јован-јовањдан-lyrics.html
<ujko> baba mi se malo ucanifila
<ujko> ni ni cudo sta je dozivila
 * ujko 
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNoy6FHHAU0
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIym6zk4t38
<ujko> En privatlivspåmindelse fra YouTube, en Google-virksomhed PÅMIND MIG SENERE GENNEMGÅ
<ujko> En privatlivspåmindelse fra YouTube, en Google-virksomhed PÅMIND MIG SENERE GENNEMGÅ
<ujko> https://youtu.be/2K0qZ3uUTY0?t=100
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpRAlGvWx9o
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpRAlGvWx9o
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpRAlGvWx9o
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpRAlGvWx9o
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNoy6FHHAU0
<ujko> otisla je 'baba' a odo i ja 'malo sutra<.(
<ujko> joj ludi!
<ujko> jel vas pamet i mozak drzi?!
 * ujko mene pomalo izdaje
<ujko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<ujko> va mi je mnogo drga
<ujko> tamo mi je poginuja baba
<ujko> valdemara'
<ujko> kazu da je velik junak bija
 * ujko o Joja djavoli me nose a sejtani viju  
 * ujko odavno cekam vejsila;(
<ujko> moram idem dodo
 * ujko 'baba ' se ukakila:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwSAvOW6nk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZZ5P91dUbE
<milobit-> dungodung:  ti pises istoriju
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du1GjcPPUPo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du1GjcPPUPo
<milobit-> alahuegbar se dana se istim putem krece´
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5upf7IrA6M
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfPzEkm9pcA
<milobit-> odo dodo
 * milobit- glava mi je uvek u zobnici'
<milobit-> takva mi je sudbina
 * milobit- Pletikosa je to davno reka;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-31
<ivan_> zasto je ubuntu bolji od windows?
<milobit-> OOOoooooo Dodo!
<milobit-> svrni nocas
<milobit-> kod mene je guslarsko vece:)
<milobit-> bice dosta i djevojaka ;)
<milobit-> bogme i snase su tu;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx-TJcfV76k
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-01
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> ja sam era od Vukalovica
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'vaska karavlaska' 
<milobit-> pradjedovinom sam iz Stare Hercegovine a rodom iz Odese
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'vaska karavlaska';)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> davno je to bilo
<milobit-> kad mi jednom jedan rece
<milobit-> da na Cetinju nece gusle da gude
<milobit-> no klavir ce da svira
<milobit-> neznam jel jos ziv
<milobit-> bog da mi dusu prosti
 * milobit- mogi mi zamerise sto mu oprosth ja sam cojk i volim ljude a Avetinje idu U bestrag
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObA3PpWCWBw
<milobit-> vodje ni 'vaske'  da  lane a kamol coka da prosbori:( il progovori
<milobit-> prozbori'
<milobit-> od mene su sve krili
<milobit-> sve su bile tajne
<milobit-> i ja ceh postanem ucen cojk
<milobit-> to mi moji ne dozvolise
<milobit-> sve u zemlju zakopase
<milobit-> nedadose nsta na znajne
<milobit-> a ja jadan u stare dane Hocu da nadjem porijeklo
<milobit-> al sta je tu je
 * milobit- vrag zatire trag;)
<milobit-> vrag mi zatro trag
 * milobit- bice i to jrdnog dana
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxQH4URr_yg
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> 'baba' mi se ukakila malo
<milobit-> moram da je plaknem malo;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-25
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> imaosam malo problema ceo vikend
<morebit> na handjadre sam se probija do vas
<morebit> 'nozeve'
<morebit> ali nisam moga vam prici
<morebit> moj provajder vas cuva :(
<morebit> ma dobro
<morebit> hajde
<morebit> kad se otreznim svima oprostim
<morebit> samo jok mojoj *babi*
<morebit> a danas mi se gusle ne slusaju
<morebit> pa vas samo pozdravik
<morebit> aj odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-26
<morebit> kakoste braco srbi :)
<morebit> ne zametemi kad malo lajem
<morebit> ja sam vaska karavlaska ;)
<morebit> a jos me zovu milobit
<morebit> ili era
<morebit> *hercegovac*
<morebit> iz stare Hercegovine
<morebit>  to mi je jedina mana
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> ma 'baba' me danas nesto naljutila;(
<milobit-> doktorica me lepo primila
<milobit-> i lepo obradila
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> a 'baba' se naljuti :(
<milobit-> prokleta 'korona'!
<milobit-> mislija sam ce ona
<milobit-> oslobodi vih zemaljskih briga
<milobit-> alijos nece:(
<milobit-> prezive koleru
<milobit-> zutu groznicu
<milobit-> i malariju
<milobit-> i ljut sam pomalo
<milobit-> i umoran
<milobit-> kazu nazad se nemore
<milobit-> a napred se mora
 * milobit- dali su zivi moji Junaci?!
<milobit-> lepa na bese danas :)
<milobit-> ja cu je jos malo da ulepsam ;)
<milobit-> vodje je moj govor i razgovor
<milobit-> bez ovog kanala Ja nemam govora i razgovora
<milobit-> ni'
<milobit-> ja
<milobit-> sretoh danas jednu
<milobit-> vodi jednog u lancima
<milobit-> za njm  se nisam ni okrenuo"
<milobit-> a za njom
<milobit-> me dusa zbojlje
<milobit-> plecata i prsata
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> ae
<milobit-> to mi je jedina mana
<milobit-> a bog nece da me uze :(
 * milobit- koce kome dohakati? ja njemu ili on meni ?!
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> da plaknem sudje
<milobit-> 'baba' me vice
<milobit-> !
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-27
<cuca> ma ljudi neki mi se ljudi oko kucekupe?!
<cuca> mora da ih moja 'baba' privlaci ;(
<cuca> kakoste vi
<cuca> poslacu 'babu* na ferije
<cuca> pa nek idu i oni za njom
<cuca> i takocu mirno da spavam
<cuca> naravno jedno oko uvek otvoreno ;)
<milobit-cuca> uhode me uhode
<milobit-cuca> a ja razvio kamere okolo
<milobit-cuca> obuko toke
<milobit-cuca> i spremija utoke
 * milobit-cuca ma tamanite se ljudi
<milobit-cuca> ja odo da otresem *babu* o ledinu pre no je posaljem na ferije
<milobit-cuca> a red bi bija i da cujem koju pesmu pre
<milobit-cuca> za inspiraciju
<milobit-cuca> :)
<milobit-cuca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlGi7lHGXt0
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-28
<morebit> masala
<morebit> al nas ima
<morebit> tu sam rec naucija ka dete 'masala'
<morebit> masala masala kiceni svatovi  :)
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> ide cajo i masala
<morebit> masala masala kiceni svatovi
 * morebit kozna  djesam i zasto sam rodjen?!
<morebit> Vi ste mi najdrazi
<morebit> Vi ste min govor i razgovor
<morebit> jedino me ponekad malo naljuti
<morebit> vaj moreplovac Atlantic777 ;(
<morebit> sto krstari svetom
<morebit> uzbrdo i popreko
<morebit> samo  za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> a meni cesto fali koji dinar u djepu;(
<morebit>  i ja volim lovu
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j3ajiGIY8E
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j3ajiGIY8E
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j3ajiGIY8E
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> ma vo je samo limunada
<milobit-> evo malo ozbilnije muzike
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZByErFozOIg
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-31
<morebit> vidji vidji al nasima :)
<morebit> kakoste ljudi
<morebit> :)
<morebit> a sto volem  "maratonce" ;(
<morebit> vo je moje vreme
<morebit> kad 'baba' krene U hodnju a ponekad i u setnju ;)
<morebit> ma sam malo* ljut
<morebit> ponekad na vas
 * morebit a pogotovu na dungodung
<morebit> a da ne pricam
<morebit> koliko sam ljut
<morebit>  na vi vasku karavlasku Atlantic777 ;(
<morebit> srecom 'baba* mojaga prati
<morebit> U stopu i korak!
<morebit> morebit malo i da se salim ;)
<morebit> joj dje je moj Joja od Doboja?
<morebit> vi ste mi postali pomalo dosadni :(
<morebit> https://www.rts.rs/page/magazine/ci/story/461/svet-poznatih/3971020/klint-istvud-glumac-reditelj-90-rodjendan.html
<morebit> https://www.rts.rs/page/magazine/ci/story/461/svet-poznatih/3971020/klint-istvud-glumac-reditelj-90-rodjendan.html
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBDGYTbugyA&feature=emb_rel_end
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw6n25Cdd7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw6n25Cdd7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw6n25Cdd7U
